# 2017: A New Challenge (Always Open to Newcomers)



## pocky (Dec 6, 2016)

I had a lot of fun in 2015 with The One Year Challenge. For 2017 I thought I would do something different. I was originally just going to do this challenge on my own but I'm posting here in case anyone else wants to join in. I thought it would be more if other people got involved with it as what I enjoyed most about the OYC was sharing my progress with the community and getting to see what others had done with their towns.

If you haven't guessed by the name of the thread, the challenge won't start until *January 1st, 2017*. I'm posting this thread almost a month in advance to gather interest and to make it easier to do some planning before the official start of the challenge. I've been working on the rules for about two weeks now, but do keep in mind that this is a work in progress. So feel free to suggest any rules you think might make the challenge more interesting. Dec 30th will be the last day to suggest new rules. After that no new changes will be made to the rules section.

NOW WITH A SPREADSHEET​
*AS A NOTE: FEEL FREE TO JOIN US IF YOU'RE DOING A REGULAR ONE-YEAR CHALLENGE BUT ARE NOT FOLLOWING THIS PARTICULAR THEME! Your presence will be greatly appreciated! I just want to have fun with everyone!!! * (click for rules of the theme-less one year challenge)

















You have fallen seriously ill after contracting a deadly pathogen for which there is currently no cure. Now realizing that you a threat to everything you love, you decide to leave everything behind in the hopes of starting a new life somewhere far away from civilization. A friend tells of you of an abandoned village named [TOWN NAME] and so you buy a one way ticket there hoping to spend the rest of your days in solitude. 

On the way to [TOWN NAME] you meet a strange feline who asks far too many questions. And you?re so distracted by the sight of a talking cat that you fail to realize the town the train has taken you is completely different from what your friend described to you.

Upon arrival you?re greeted by a welcoming committee of peculiar animals, amongst them a dog who insists you?re the town?s new mayor. You try to explain that there has been error --that you arrived here by mistake-- but the friendly dog refuses to take no for an answer. And before you know it you?re planting down a tree for the town?s inauguration ceremony as the villagers cheer you on.

There is no escaping now. These animals depend on you. With them constantly asking you for so many things how can you possibly expect them to run a town all on their own? 

Perhaps this time things will be different. Perhaps you?ll be able to keep your new friends safe.​















I want to make something very clear before I start listing off rules. I made this thread because I want to do something that's *fun* with the community, because I want for us to have *fun* together. If you see anyone breaking the rules that's okay! Don't be the jerk who tries to exclude that person or tells that them that they can't continue to participate. You can continue to share your progress here even if you've given up on the rules --the point, after all, is to have fun.




*NEW BEGINNINGS*:
You must start your new town on January 1st, 2017. (*YOU CAN STILL JOIN!*) It is _recommended_ that you do not sell your town to Tom Nook (that way all of the participants can be on equal footing.) But it is technically not against the rules to sell your town to Tom Nook if you wish to. 

You may not time travel unless you start at a later real life date and time travel to get caught up to the rest of the participants. 

You may not dupe, use PowerSaves, or edit your save file in any way. 

You may not use TBT bells (forum currency) to purchase any items for this town. Every item that you buy must be purchased with either game bells or MEW Coupons. You may, however, use TBT bells when buying/selling villagers.​



*SOFT RESETTING:*
To keep things challenging it is _recommended_ that don?t reset for maps or plot reset for villagers/villager house location. You may, however, still do it as these sorts of things won?t really affect the outcome of the challenge.​



*PATIENT ZERO:*
With you being so terribly sick every villager that comes into contact with you now runs the risk of being infected by you. Every time* a villager asks for a change of catchphrase you must* change it to ?[SEE SPOILER].? This catchphrase will make it easier to identify the infected. *You are not allowed to ignore villagers that ping you.* 


Spoiler



Choose what kind of pathogen/virus/condition is affecting you and pick a catchphrase that goes along with it. You must stick to the same catchphrase throughout the entire year.

Here are some suggestions:
*cough* - for the plague
braainnnsss - for a zombie outbreak
AWWOOOO - if you're a werewolf

help expand this list by adding your suggestions to this thread!


​



** = PREVENTIVE MEASURES:*
Certain items will lower the chances of spreading this deadly pathogen. When wearing these items you may roll a single dice (die) to determine whether or not you will infect a villager when choosing their new catchphrase. If you do not possess any dice in real life you may roll them online using this website (or whatever other website/app you want to use) *In order for these items to serve their function you may not get them from another player nor will you be allowed to order them from the catalogue. They will only ?work? if you buy them yourself from Labelle. Should you accidentally sell said item you must wait until it shows up in the shop again.*

*doctor?s mask* : if and only if you?re wearing this item when a villager asks for a change of catchphrase you may roll a dice. Should the dice land on the number ?6? : Congratulations! You managed to keep your villager safe. If it lands on anything other than a 6 you?ve infected them.**
*
gas mask*: if and only if you?re wearing this item when a villager asks for a change of catchphrase you may roll a dice. Should the dice land on an odd number (1, 3, or 5) : Congratulations! You managed to keep your villager safe. If it lands on anything other than an odd number (1, 3, or 5) you?ve infected them.**

** = If these two items do not suit the theme of your pathogen you may choose two different ones. This choice must be made *before* you start your new game. You cannot make changes to their effects. There must always be a 1/6 chance of success for the less potent item and a 3/6 chance of success for the most potent one.​



*THE SPREAD:*
Sometimes villagers will share catchphrases with other villagers, meaning that an infected villager can infect other villagers on their own. *You will automatically fail the challenge should all 10 of your villagers get sick/pick up the catchphrase.*​



*THE CURE:*
Should an already sick villager ask for a change of catchphrase you must either reject their offer or keep their catchphrase as is. You may not cure villagers by giving them a change of catchphrase. However, should this villager interact with a healthy villager and pick up the healthy villager?s catchphrase it will be cured.​



*QUARANTINE:*
Should an already sick villager ask to move out of town you must ask them to stay as your goal is to keep this pathogen contained. However, should a healthy villager ask to move out you?re free to choose what to do with them. A sick villager will only be allowed to move out if it happens without you being alerted beforehand --*but remember that you?re not allowed to ignore any villager that pings you.* And if you hear rumors of a sick villager wanting to move out you must do everything in your power to try and get them to say.​



*INVITING NEW VILLAGERS:*
You may move in new villagers using Amiibo cards but you can?t use amiibo cards to move out sick villagers. You may also adopt villagers from other players. Be careful when adopting already sick villagers.​



*FREE AT LAST!*
Should you make it a whole year: Congratulations! You?ve won the challenge. A mysterious traveler has shared the cure to your illness with you and your friends.​​


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 6, 2016)

I wont be doing this but have fun all who do.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 6, 2016)

This sounds very interesting! Definitely a new spin to help keep things interesting for an entire year.


----------



## pocky (Dec 6, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I wont be doing this but have fun all who do.




Thank you!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm not joining the game, but make it to where you *have to have Raddle as your villager!*

But why the disease theme?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 6, 2016)

This is to long, can someone sum this up for me.


----------



## pocky (Dec 6, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm not joining the game, but make it to where you *have to have Raddle as your villager!*
> 
> But why the disease theme?



No reason, I like doing themed towns. This year I wanted a horror/zombie town


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2016)

pocky said:


> No reason, I like doing themed towns. This year I wanted a horror/zombie town


Was there a theme for 2015, and I haven't even noticed?


----------



## pocky (Dec 6, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Was there a theme for 2015, and I haven't even noticed?



There was no theme. My town had a theme, but I wasn't running that challenge


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2016)

pocky said:


> There was no theme. My town had a theme, but I wasn't running that challenge


Oh. Silly me. I really do want a non-themed 1 year challenge though. That would go perfect for my 3rd town.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 6, 2016)

This is really cool! I'd join if I had a second cartridge, I can't bring myself to start over. Good luck and have fun to all those who join, hope to see this getting a lot of players. <3


----------



## pocky (Dec 6, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh. Silly me. I really do want a non-themed 1 year challenge though. That would go perfect for my 3rd town.



Feel free to post your progress here even if you end up not following the theme  I was going to do a regular OYC thread, but didn't in case the original creator decided to come back.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2016)

pocky said:


> Feel free to post your progress here even if you end up not following the theme  I was going to do a regular OYC thread, but didn't in case the original creator decided to come back.


Wait, what do you mean "Feel free"? You mean I have to make a OYC thread myself? No, WAY! I am not doing that.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 6, 2016)

If I had a second copy of the game, I would definitely do this... :c


----------



## pocky (Dec 6, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, what do you mean "Feel free"? You mean I have to make a OYC thread myself? No, WAY! I am not doing that.



By Feel Free I mean that you can post about your town in this thread if you wish to 



abbydoll said:


> If I had a second copy of the game, I would definitely do this... :c


Aww ; O ; I understand. These challenges can get frustrating if you only have one game going 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elvenfrost said:


> This is really cool! I'd join if I had a second cartridge, I can't bring myself to start over. Good luck and have fun to all those who join, hope to see this getting a lot of players. <3



Thank you!


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 6, 2016)

oh man, I'm doing the 2017 challenge but it's not themed u_U.. this sounds really fun though and I'm reconsidering doing this :'D


----------



## pocky (Dec 6, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> oh man, I'm doing the 2017 challenge but it's not themed u_U.. this sounds really fun though and I'm reconsidering doing this :'D



You can post your progress here even if you end up not following the theme!  I should edit my post to include that


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 6, 2016)

Well I'm doing my own 2017 challenge too but 
It doesn't have any theme at all
It's just gonna be call random and full of my favorite animals that I couldn't have in my other towns


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 6, 2016)

pocky said:


> You can post your progress here even if you end up not following the theme!  I should edit my post to include that



I think I'll start with the theme... and possibly cure myself by springtime lmao. I love how you made it seem like an RPG/board game though. You can mark me down as one of the participants for now!


----------



## pocky (Dec 6, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Well I'm doing my own 2017 challenge too but
> It doesn't have any theme at all
> It's just gonna be call random and full of my favorite animals that I couldn't have in my other towns



Feel free to join us even if you're not following the theme  The fun thing about these challenges is getting to do something together as a group 



dizzy bone said:


> I think I'll start with the theme... and possibly cure myself by springtime lmao. I love how you made it seem like an RPG/board game though. You can mark me down as one of the participants for now!


Oh! I love spring! The grass looks best around that time of year  The thing I hate most about starting in January is the snow  I look forward to playing together!


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 6, 2016)

an interesting challenge, tho I don't dig the theme.
I just restarted the other day so there's no way I'd be doing it again in a few weeks. lol
I never really understood the point of one-year challenges anyway. tho I suppose I'm technically... sorta... doing my own, just not waiting until January to start it. :^) 
but I'm also a lazy bum who isn't gonna regularly post somewhere about my town... :v


----------



## Cheren (Dec 6, 2016)

Challenges spanning across an entire year are neat, but I'm just not that committed. I'll be sure to follow everyone's progress though, I love seeing everyone have a blast.


----------



## princelio (Dec 7, 2016)

this is really creative. i think i might buy a third cart just to try it, lol.


----------



## Orieii (Dec 7, 2016)

This is so cool! I love apocalyptic movies/ shows/ books <3 And I'd love to join, but I could never reset my town Q ^ Q


I hope everyone that joins that has fun!!


----------



## Capeet (Dec 7, 2016)

Aw man, I told myself I wouldn't be participating in the challenge next year but this theme thing you've got going on is making me seriously reconsider. I've been itching to make some kind of horror-ish/apocalyptic town for long and I even have a spare cart that's been laying unused. This'd be such a great opportunity to finally make it!

I'll have to think about it some more but in any case, great job coming up with such a cool idea! It's a neat change from the previous un-themed challenges. And I have to say that I like how the rules won't be enforced as strongly here as in the previous challenges. It's about having fun together as you said. I hope people are still interested in participating in the one year challenge and that this'll pick up!


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 7, 2016)

I wish I had another cartridge so I could try this! I love stuff like this. I'm huge into TWD and play Plague Inc. all the time, so it's right up my alley. I would've loved to do this challenge. </3


----------



## Lyraa (Dec 7, 2016)

Ahh this looks super interesting and creative, well done! If I wasn't such a poor student and had a second cartridge, I'd be doing this:c good luck to anybody who does though. :]


----------



## hoodathotit (Dec 7, 2016)

I lack the patience and dedication necessary for this project and will not participate. You have obviously put a lot of thought and work in it, Pocky, and I wish only the best for you in the coming year.


----------



## hamster (Dec 7, 2016)

i won't be doing this but it's a fantastic idea. would be fun


----------



## pocky (Dec 7, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Aw man, I told myself I wouldn't be participating in the challenge next year but this theme thing you've got going on is making me seriously reconsider. I've been itching to make some kind of horror-ish/apocalyptic town for long and I even have a spare cart that's been laying unused. This'd be such a great opportunity to finally make it!
> 
> I'll have to think about it some more but in any case, great job coming up with such a cool idea! It's a neat change from the previous un-themed challenges. And I have to say that I like how the rules won't be enforced as strongly here as in the previous challenges. It's about having fun together as you said. I hope people are still interested in participating in the one year challenge and that this'll pick up!



Im happy to see that people are showing interest in the theme! I've been wanting to do a horror themed town for a while now too, but I wasn't sure if this would be a theme that others would like as well as I don't see a lot of horror themed towns in ACNL


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 9, 2016)

Okay I only have one cartridge and I don't want to start over but I love this theme so much do you mind if I just do this with my existing town? See if I can protect all my villagers! I think it would be so much fun. <3


----------



## namiieco (Dec 9, 2016)

oo interesting! ill be doing this! i've been thinking about what to do with my 2nd cartridge too!


----------



## Capeet (Dec 9, 2016)

pocky said:


> Im happy to see that people are showing interest in the theme! I've been wanting to do a horror themed town for a while now too, but I wasn't sure if this would be a theme that others would like as well as I don't see a lot of horror themed towns in ACNL


Yeah, it'll be interesting to see how many people end up participating in this. It's a good thing you created this thread a month in advance. There should still be more people who are interested! I think I'll be doing this too. It's just much more fun to restart together with other people than it is to do it alone.


----------



## pocky (Dec 9, 2016)

lunarkitty said:


> Okay I only have one cartridge and I don't want to start over but I love this theme so much do you mind if I just do this with my existing town? See if I can protect all my villagers! I think it would be so much fun. <3



go ahead!  feel free to share your progress here





Cosmic Kid said:


> Yeah, it'll be interesting to see how many people end up participating in this. It's a good thing you created this thread a month in advance. There should still be more people who are interested! I think I'll be doing this too. It's just much more fun to restart together with other people than it is to do it alone.



I hope a lot of people end up doing it even if they don't follow the theme. Now that the game has been out for a few years it's getting harder and harder to find people to share new towns with.


----------



## NeonStardust (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks interesting! I may be doing this and also SensaiGallades, which will probably put both my towns behind others if I end up doing both xD


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Dec 23, 2016)

I probably won't participate in this challenge (I'd prefer just doing the normal 1 Year Challenge with SensaiGallade), but I'll be sure to lurk around this thread to see other people making progress - your challenge seems like such a fun idea!


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 23, 2016)

This sounds so interesting!
I just started playing ac at the beginning of this month, so I wanna experience the game first before starting a challenge, but I'll be following everyones progress! It sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Dewy (Dec 23, 2016)

i like the theme a lot!
i would join in but i'll only have my DS with me for another month, and then i won't have it again until May/June (i don't bring it with me when i'm away at school, too distracting)

good luck to everyone who participates! seems fun ^^


----------



## papyrus (Dec 23, 2016)

I love the Theme and the rules for this challenge!


----------



## pocky (Dec 24, 2016)

new years is almost here!


----------



## lykkelille (Dec 24, 2016)

How many have joined till now? I am considering joining with my (not in use)digital copy but I am working really hard to make my main town into a dream perfect town. Are you guys gonna go all in and decorate/lay paths/decorate houses? Because if I join it wouldnt be to make "a dream town" out of it. But I dont wanna be the only one not doing this


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 24, 2016)

This seems really fun! I'm already thinking of restarting if I get a Powersave to keep my rare DLC items so I may as just well have two save files & create a town specifically for this if that's allowed! 

Amazing idea c:


----------



## pocky (Dec 24, 2016)

lykkelille said:


> How many have joined till now? I am considering joining with my (not in use)digital copy but I am working really hard to make my main town into a dream perfect town. Are you guys gonna go all in and decorate/lay paths/decorate houses? Because if I join it wouldnt be to make "a dream town" out of it. But I dont wanna be the only one not doing this



I don't know what sort of town I'll have yet in terms of decoration. But with these challenges you have people who go all out and others who take the game easy and just relax. It varies from person to person. As to how many people are joining I don't know. A few people showed interest when I first posted the thread, but we won't know for sure how many people are in until the challenge actually starts


----------



## The cub servant (Dec 24, 2016)

I'd love to join this challenge. Are you allowed to move your favorite villagers into a second town, and then once you've reset, move them into the new town?


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Dec 24, 2016)

I might cycle villagers on my second town to do this..


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2016)

So are people accepting the fact that this is next year's one year challenge? I don't like this...


----------



## pocky (Dec 26, 2016)

The cub servant said:


> I'd love to join this challenge. Are you allowed to move your favorite villagers into a second town, and then once you've reset, move them into the new town?



yep  you're allowed to do that! you can adopt villagers any way you'd like

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> So are people accepting the fact that this is next year's one year challenge? I don't like this...



There can be multiple challenges going on at TBT forums. If you don't like this particular thread you can join a different one (or make your own if no one else has made a thread.)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm going to attempt the original OYC but this is a really neat idea, the  only reason I don't plan on doing it is because I really want a pastel town this year and I plan on buying items and villagers and stuff so it wouldn't work for me, but I'm totally doing the OYC (although I have low hopes for completion) and wont be TT'ing (besides within the day that it is) or plot-resetting. So I hope I can have fun!
(I made a post for the people doing a normal OYC)


----------



## pocky (Dec 26, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm going to attempt the original OYC but this is a really neat idea, the  only reason I don't plan on doing it is because I really want a pastel town this year and I plan on buying items and villagers and stuff so it wouldn't work for me, but I'm totally doing the OYC (although I have low hopes for completion) and wont be TT'ing (besides within the day that it is) or plot-resetting. So I hope I can have fun!
> (I made a post for the people doing a normal OYC)



I just saw your thread  It looks beautiful, good luck with your challenge! Maybe I'll participate on yours as well (if I have the energy to do two separate new towns, that is)


----------



## Capeet (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm still determined to do this! I really want to have a fresh start again and this theme's just too perfect for what I was thinking of doing with my town.

I haven't decided on a town name or the type of the disease yet though. What have you guys been thinking?


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2016)

improbably won't be partcipating, but holy i love the theme so much


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 27, 2016)

I might join in since I have a currently useless 2nd town. I love the theme!


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 27, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> I'm still determined to do this! I really want to have a fresh start again and this theme's just too perfect for what I was thinking of doing with my town.
> 
> I haven't decided on a town name or the type of the disease yet though. What have you guys been thinking?



I really wanted to do something zombie related, but I'm not sure how well it would work since the villagers still look like themselves :/ I am probably going to do the plague. Btw, really good job pocky coming up with this!!! I'm so excited to start :'D


----------



## Capeet (Dec 27, 2016)

Aaa, double post! Sorry!


----------



## Capeet (Dec 27, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> I really wanted to do something zombie related, but I'm not sure how well it would work since the villagers still look like themselves :/ I am probably going to do the plague. Btw, really good job pocky coming up with this!!! I'm so excited to start :'D


I wouldn't worry about the villagers looking like their usual selves! I think it'd work just fine!
I've been considering something like the plague, too. It'd be cool to make some kind of medieval town that's infected with the plague for example. On the other hand, I'd like to use PWPs like the drilling rig that certainly don't fit the medieval feel so I'm conflicted, haha!


----------



## pocky (Dec 27, 2016)

I thought about using my Japanese copy of the game for this. Maybe doing ゴースト (G?suto/Ghost) from リンボー (Rinbō/Limbo) My mayor would be in Limbo, ignorant of their own condition as would the villagers. As villagers slowly realize their fate, they change their catchphrase. But my own mayor will be in denial until the end. I thought about maybe using something like "ゴゴゴゴゴゴゴゴゴゴゴ" for the catchphrase (which is used to build up tension or describe a threatening atmosphere)

but I don't know... I feel that sounds too cliche? the whole "YOU'VE BEEN DEAD ALL ALONG" theme has been done too many times


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm going to do the 1 year no tting :c


----------



## pocky (Dec 27, 2016)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> I'm going to do the 1 year no tting :c



Its so much fun! I think there is a regular 1 year challenge up, but feel free to share your progress here if you'd like to


----------



## SarahsNY (Dec 27, 2016)

This sounds interesting, I may just have to give it a try!
I've been trying to get back into AC, and this seems like a good solution.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 27, 2016)

pocky said:


> Its so much fun! I think there is a regular 1 year challenge up, but feel free to share your progress here if you'd like to



Thank you!


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 27, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> So are people accepting the fact that this is next year's one year challenge? I don't like this...



What's cool is that you can make your own, or join someone else's One Year Challenge. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> So are people accepting the fact that this is next year's one year challenge? I don't like this...



What's cool is that you can make your own challenge or join someone else's challenge. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Test?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 27, 2016)

Interesting idea, but I won't be participating. I think I'd actually get bored of that faster than doing a traditional town.

Thinking about resetting my second town AGAIN, because I didn't really get much traction on it last time. I have not played with the new update AT ALL, not even for a minute, since it was released. I'm thinking it should breathe interesting new life into the game for me. 

I'm undecided if I actually want to wait until Sunday to reset though. I might do it as soon as tomorrow. I was waiting for Toy Day to be over, since I don't like trying to deal with Toy Day when I don't know my villagers yet. Now that it is, the temptation has been super high.


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 28, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> I wouldn't worry about the villagers looking like their usual selves! I think it'd work just fine!
> I've been considering something like the plague, too. It'd be cool to make some kind of medieval town that's infected with the plague for example. On the other hand, I'd like to use PWPs like the drilling rig that certainly don't fit the medieval feel so I'm conflicted, haha!



Ohhh yeah that sounds awesome! Medieval towns are always fun. I was also considering a witchy theme and the plague is like a curse or something? Bhaha I'm thinking too into this, but it would be fun to create a little side story to the challenge while it's ongoing. :'D I was thinking of maybe adding another rule to "cure" villagers in my town, like if you find a certain number of gyroids after rain/snow you can roll a die to cure a villager, idk (I'm scared I'll fail early on before the challenge ends) 



pocky said:


> I thought about using my Japanese copy of the game for this. Maybe doing ゴースト (G?suto/Ghost) from リンボー (Rinbō/Limbo) My mayor would be in Limbo, ignorant of their own condition as would the villagers. As villagers slowly realize their fate, they change their catchphrase. But my own mayor will be in denial until the end. I thought about maybe using something like "ゴゴゴゴゴゴゴゴゴゴゴ" for the catchphrase (which is used to build up tension or describe a threatening atmosphere)
> 
> but I don't know... I feel that sounds too cliche? the whole "YOU'VE BEEN DEAD ALL ALONG" theme has been done too many times



That sounds really fun though. I don't think I've seen it too many times actually, or maybe I haven't visited the dream towns u_u Btw maybe we can come up with a post format that we can use on here when the challenge starts? To keep track of infected/cursed/whatever villagers etc? Or have challenges that we need to take pics of every week? XD


----------



## pocky (Dec 30, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> Ohhh yeah that sounds awesome! Medieval towns are always fun. I was also considering a witchy theme and the plague is like a curse or something? Bhaha I'm thinking too into this, but it would be fun to create a little side story to the challenge while it's ongoing. :'D I was thinking of maybe adding another rule to "cure" villagers in my town, like if you find a certain number of gyroids after rain/snow you can roll a die to cure a villager, idk (I'm scared I'll fail early on before the challenge ends)
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really fun though. I don't think I've seen it too many times actually, or maybe I haven't visited the dream towns u_u Btw maybe we can come up with a post format that we can use on here when the challenge starts? To keep track of infected/cursed/whatever villagers etc? Or have challenges that we need to take pics of every week? XD



OH! Weekly challenges sound like they would be a lot of fun! Maybe I can even offer rewards? (would have to give them from my main town, of course) What do you think? 

A post format would also be helpful, of course. I think I'll post one later tonight. So excited to start!


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 30, 2016)

So many new year challenges so little time so little money @~@


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 30, 2016)

Good luck with this themed challenge everyone! Kudos to pocky, its an amazing idea!


----------



## pocky (Dec 30, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> Good luck with this themed challenge everyone! Kudos to pocky, its an amazing idea!



Thank you and good luck with your own challenge!


----------



## pocky (Dec 31, 2016)

figured I'd post the format now ---feel free to edit to your liking (or to make your own if this one does not suit your needs)

██▌* ✖. ) ❝GENERAL ?
*TOWN NAME:* Answer Here
*MAYOR'S NAME:* Answer Here
*TOWN FRUIT:* Answer Here (optional)
*GRASS PATTERN:* Answer Here (optional)
*TRAIN STATION COLOR:* Answer Here (optional)
*TOWN HALL COLOR:* Answer Here (optional)​
██▌* ✖. ) ❝INHABITANTS ?
*CURRENT VILLAGERS:* Answer Here
thoughts on current villagers here (optional)​*CHOSEN CATCHPHRASE:* Answer Here
description of chosen curse/pathogen/whatever here (optional)​*DREAMIES:* Answer Here (optional)​
██▌* ✖. ) ❝PICTURES ?
pictures here (optional)​

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Get the code here to preserve the format if you want to use the form I posted above!
......... for some reason the code tags don't work the same way here as they do on other websites 


```
[SIZE=3]██▌* ✖. ) ❝GENERAL ?[/SIZE]
[INDENT][B]TOWN NAME:[/B] Answer Here
[B]MAYOR'S NAME:[/B] Answer Here
[B]TOWN FRUIT:[/B] Answer Here (optional)
[B]GRASS PATTERN:[/B] Answer Here (optional)
[B]TRAIN STATION COLOR:[/B] Answer Here (optional)
[B]TOWN HALL COLOR:[/B] Answer Here (optional)
[/INDENT]

[SIZE=3]██▌* ✖. ) ❝INHABITANTS ?[/SIZE]
[INDENT][B]CURRENT VILLAGERS:[/B] Answer Here
[INDENT]thoughts on current villagers here (optional)[/INDENT]
[B]CHOSEN CATCHPHRASE:[/B] Answer Here
[INDENT]description of chosen curse/pathogen/whatever here (optional)[/INDENT]
[B]DREAMIES:[/B] Answer Here (optional)[/INDENT]

[SIZE=3]██▌* ✖. ) ❝PICTURES ?[/SIZE]
[INDENT]pictures here (optional)[/INDENT]
```


----------



## Capeet (Dec 31, 2016)

Yikes, not long until the reset! Good luck everyone! I'll definitely be trying to use the format above - it might not look the same as elsewhere but it's still looking good! Thanks pocky!

Oh, and I'll be going with the medieval theme after all. I'll mix in some mythology and mystic, too. There's a background story coming together in my head but it needs some more work. I know for sure that I'll be making a castle for a feudal lord or vassal, a cottage for some witch as well as a small shabby lodging for the mayor character who brings the plague to the town.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2016)

This is a really cool idea, it's like a combination of the one year challenge and an acnl nuzlocke! I'm really tempted to take part in both this and Sensi's OYC as best I can! 

But I was thinking of having a witch/forest town and I'm not sure what illness to go for? Like it would be cool to have something witch related and then I could use my own curing items like the glow wand or something like that! Any ideas?


----------



## pocky (Dec 31, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Yikes, not long until the reset! Good luck everyone! I'll definitely be trying to use the format above - it might not look the same as elsewhere but it's still looking good! Thanks pocky!
> 
> Oh, and I'll be going with the medieval theme after all. I'll mix in some mythology and mystic, too. There's a background story coming together in my head but it needs some more work. I know for sure that I'll be making a castle for a feudal lord or vassal, a cottage for some witch as well as a small shabby lodging for the mayor character who brings the plague to the town.



I love the medieval theme! This new update added a lot of cool items too that could help with your theme (like the bottled fairy, for example) I'm so excited to start this! I love having stories for my towns.

I think what Im most nervous about is rolling a Japanese town. I'm not fluent so I know I'll miss out on a lot of jokes. Hopefully I'll do a good job at translating  For me town I think I'll try one of those "natural" towns. I was thinking of having some sort of mystical/rustic design to the houses, but I'm not quite sure yet. I'm really inspired by a miniseries (wont name to avoid spoilers) so I want my town to reflect that limbo theme.



Hazel said:


> This is a really cool idea, it's like a combination of the one year challenge and an acnl nuzlocke! I'm really tempted to take part in both this and Sensi's OYC as best I can!
> 
> But I was thinking of having a witch/forest town and I'm not sure what illness to go for? Like it would be cool to have something witch related and then I could use my own curing items like the glow wand or something like that! Any ideas?



Thank you! I hope that you join  Also, I love the forest/witch idea! How about a witch's curse? Your mayor could be a good witch that was cursed by an evil witch? (or I don't know) Maybe you're trying to break the curse with your own healing items  Could have a witch's lab with plants, bottled fairy, cauldron --that sort of stuff? And if you're the type of person that likes to have multiple characters you could even make another house for the evil witch. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2016)

pocky said:


> Thank you! I hope that you join  Also, I love the forest/witch idea! How about a witch's curse? Your mayor could be a good witch that was cursed by an evil witch? (or I don't know) Maybe you're trying to break the curse with your own healing items  Could have a witch's lab with plants, bottled fairy, cauldron --that sort of stuff? And if you're the type of person that likes to have multiple characters you could even make another house for the evil witch. Hope this helps!



Ohhh yes sounds awesome! What catchphrase should I use for my villagers to represent a curse?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I believe the character limit is 10 right? This is just what I came up with on the top of my head, if anyone has any ideas I'd appreciate it! My ideas are:

- I'm cursed
- Help me
- Beware
- Squirm


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Dec 31, 2016)

I won't be doing this theme specifically, but I'm definitely participating in the regular OYC! I'm deciding what kind of town mine will be at the moment, if anyone can offer advice I'll be making my own thread later  .

Sorry that was really cheeky self-advertising I'll leave now...


----------



## pocky (Dec 31, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Ohhh yes sounds awesome! What catchphrase should I use for my villagers to represent a curse?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



The limit is 10 yes  Out of those I really love "Beware" and "Squirm" but the rest are also amazing. Those two are just my favorites.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ItsMilkypink said:


> I won't be doing this theme specifically, but I'm definitely participating in the regular OYC! I'm deciding what kind of town mine will be at the moment, if anyone can offer advice I'll be making my own thread later  .
> 
> Sorry that was really cheeky self-advertising I'll leave now...



Good luck with your town 

What sorts of themes do you enjoy?


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Dec 31, 2016)

pocky said:


> Good luck with your town
> 
> What sorts of themes do you enjoy?



Thanks! I like more natural themes - but I don't know if I have the patience for natural paths. Maybe a town themed around night-time and space would be cool, because I do quite like darker, night-time aesthetics.

I've come up with three dreamie lists, but I can't decide which one to go for (typical me). I've never been able to commit to a town, or a set list of villagers to work towards; thought it might help me commit to a "forever" town, so to speak.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2016)

Cool, I think I'll go with beware and have my Mayor say "Beware the curse" or something like that!

Also is anyone restarting at midnight?


----------



## pocky (Dec 31, 2016)

ItsMilkypink said:


> Thanks! I like more natural themes - but I don't know if I have the patience for natural paths. Maybe a town themed around night-time and space would be cool, because I do quite like darker, night-time aesthetics.
> 
> I've come up with three dreamie lists, but I can't decide which one to go for (typical me). I've never been able to commit to a town, or a set list of villagers to work towards; thought it might help me commit to a "forever" town, so to speak.




Could always do some sort of clover path, or choose a QR path with a natural look to it  Well, the good with thing is that with the new update you can move villagers in and out pretty quickly. So if you manage to get cards of your dreamies you could switch things up every few months or so 




Hazel said:


> Cool, I think I'll go with beware and have my Mayor say "Beware the curse" or something like that!
> 
> Also is anyone restarting at midnight?



I love that! It sounds amazing  I can't wait to see what you do with your town 

I'm going to try and restart at midnight but we'll see. I'll be having a New Years Party and one of the guests is this woman who has a *very annoying* child (I can't even begin to emphasize how annoying she is.) I'm a little hesitant to take out my 3DS around her because I'm afraid that she'll want to play with it or something (which I do not want at all) So I might just have to restart after the guests leave and I clean up the house. Or maybe I'll just sneak into my room after midnight and do it while hiding here? Haha


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2016)

pocky said:


> I love that! It sounds amazing  I can't wait to see what you do with your town
> 
> I'm going to try and restart at midnight but we'll see. I'll be having a New Years Party and one of the guests is this woman who has a *very annoying* child (I can't even begin to emphasize how annoying she is.) I'm a little hesitant to take out my 3DS around her because I'm afraid that she'll want to play with it or something (which I do not want at all) So I might just have to restart after the guests leave and I clean up the house. Or maybe I'll just sneak into my room after midnight and do it while hiding here? Haha



Thank you! I'm so excited for this now! I've decided on my healing items as well - bandage, post-op patch and the leaf!

Yeah I'm gona try too but I'll be at my aunt's so I might have to leave it until tomorrow 

Sorry if this has been answered already but are you doing a spreadsheet for this? Might be a good idea to keep track of the diseases, catchphrase and items everyone's using


----------



## Capeet (Dec 31, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Also is anyone restarting at midnight?


I am! Or, well, I don't think I'll be doing it at _exactly_ midnight but definitely before I go to bed, so pretty soon. 3 hours 'til midnight!



pocky said:


> I love the medieval theme! This new update added a lot of cool items too that could help with your theme (like the bottled fairy, for example) I'm so excited to start this! I love having stories for my towns.
> 
> I think what Im most nervous about is rolling a Japanese town. I'm not fluent so I know I'll miss out on a lot of jokes. Hopefully I'll do a good job at translating  For me town I think I'll try one of those "natural" towns. I was thinking of having some sort of mystical/rustic design to the houses, but I'm not quite sure yet. I'm really inspired by a miniseries (wont name to avoid spoilers) so I want my town to reflect that limbo theme.


Thanks! I'm definitely excited about the new possibilities the update items give for a theme like this and I agree, having stories for towns is a lot of fun! Didn't dizzy bone say they might make a side-story for their town? That sounds really interesting.

And hey, your theme sounds very promising too! Natural towns are one of my favorites and mystical and rustic sounds great too. I hope all goes well regarding the Japanese copy. Is this your first time using it?


----------



## lykkelille (Dec 31, 2016)

Edit: Wrong thread


----------



## Trystin (Dec 31, 2016)

I was never really interested in something like this before! Is it too late to sign up? Can we do our own kind of theme, like HP or fairy or flowers? We should set up a blog and all the members doing this should be sure to look at it. Can we still do whatever to our towns, such as laying down paths to keep villagers out of certain areas/just as paths, planting trees everywhere, etc? Or should we keep our town fairly as it is in the beginning? Also are we allowed to have all one species of villager, like if we are doing a werewolf theme can we have all wolves/dogs?


----------



## piske (Dec 31, 2016)

This sounds really cool! I will be doing the regular one-year challenge c: Best of luck to everyone !!


----------



## pocky (Dec 31, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Thank you! I'm so excited for this now! I've decided on my healing items as well - bandage, post-op patch and the leaf!
> 
> Yeah I'm gona try too but I'll be at my aunt's so I might have to leave it until tomorrow
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered already but are you doing a spreadsheet for this? Might be a good idea to keep track of the diseases, catchphrase and items everyone's using



OH! I love that so much! The leaf would be so cute, like a natural/herb remedy. I love it!

Also, thanks for reminding me! I'll go ahead and set it up right now  Will make it so that any of you guys can edit it. Hopefully no one outside of the challenge will mess with it (some people like to troll/bandalize spreadsheets)



Cosmic Kid said:


> I am! Or, well, I don't think I'll be doing it at _exactly_ midnight but definitely before I go to bed, so pretty soon. 3 hours 'til midnight!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm definitely excited about the new possibilities the update items give for a theme like this and I agree, having stories for towns is a lot of fun! Didn't dizzy bone say they might make a side-story for their town? That sounds really interesting.
> ...



What time zone are you on? I'm excited to see your new town! I think you'll be the first to reach midnight  You will be the original! So excited now!

A side story sounds like it would be a lot of fun :O! I'm looking forward to reading about it 

I've used my Japanese copy before but not extensively. This will be my first time using it for a full year, looking forward to experiencing all of the exclusive events. 



Kaia Trystin said:


> I was never really interested in something like this before! Is it too late to sign up? We should set up a blog and all the members doing this should be sure to look at it. Can we still do whatever to our towns, such as laying down paths to keep villagers out of certain areas/just as paths, planting trees everywhere, etc? Or should we keep our town fairly as it is in the beginning?



You can still sign up  We'd love to have you! Individual blogs would be fun to have, I might make one myself but I might just share my progress here instead. I'll add a blog section to the spreadsheet so that people can share their URLs that way.

Also, you're free to set up your town as you wish. Ultimately I want people to have fun with the challenge so it's best to decorate a town according to your style and to create something that you'll love so feel free to go all out with your decorations!


----------



## piske (Dec 31, 2016)

P.S. I just wanted to say super good job with the layout in the OP, really cute and well done! <3


----------



## pocky (Dec 31, 2016)

Ghostelle said:


> P.S. I just wanted to say super good job with the layout in the OP, really cute and well done! <3



Thank you so much and good luck with your town 

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOW WITH A SPREADSHEET

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOW WITH A SPREADSHEET


----------



## Capeet (Dec 31, 2016)

pocky said:


> What time zone are you on? I'm excited to see your new town! I think you'll be the first to reach midnight  You will be the original! So excited now!
> 
> A side story sounds like it would be a lot of fun :O! I'm looking forward to reading about it
> 
> I've used my Japanese copy before but not extensively. This will be my first time using it for a full year, looking forward to experiencing all of the exclusive events.


I'm on GMT+2 so might well be, except that my plans changed a bit and I'll be going out. If there's someone else in Europe, Asia or Oceania doing the challenge, they might have their town up and running before me! Anyway, I'll check back in as soon as I've settled into the new town. Still gotta come up with a character name, choose a town name between Marches and Rajamaa (marches/borderland in Finnish) and come up with a catchphrase!

Good luck with the Japanese copy! It should be really interesting experiencing the events and festivals! Once you get the hang of understanding the dialogue better, you might even realize it's better than the English translation!


----------



## pocky (Dec 31, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> I'm on GMT+2 so might well be, except that my plans changed a bit and I'll be going out. If there's someone else in Europe doing the challenge, they might have their town up and running before me! Anyway, I'll check back in as soon as I've settled into the new town. Still gotta come up with a character name, choose a town name between Marches and Rajamaa (marches/borderland in Finnish) and come up with a catchphrase!
> 
> Good luck with the Japanese copy! It should be really interesting experiencing the events and festivals! Once you get the hang of understanding the dialogue better, you might even realize it's better than the English translation!



Oh! Im so excited to see that you have a European copy. That means that if someone else has a NA copy we'll be able to experience all(?) of the events together (not sure if Korea has any exclusive events for the game) I also just noticed that your time zone is right on your signature. OOPS!

Hope that you have fun tonight 

p.s: I love both of those names


----------



## Trystin (Dec 31, 2016)

Nvm stupid question


----------



## Trystin (Dec 31, 2016)

Wait actually I do have another question are we allowed to have more than 1 character or do we just have our mayor?


----------



## Capeet (Dec 31, 2016)

pocky said:


> Oh! Im so excited to see that you have a European copy. That means that if someone else has a NA copy we'll be able to experience all(?) of the events together (not sure if Korea has any exclusive events for the game) I also just noticed that your time zone is right on your signature. OOPS!
> 
> Hope that you have fun tonight
> 
> p.s: I love both of those names


Oooh, it would be so much fun to experience the events together! The European version seems to have the least holidays/events though, haha! Nevertheless, whenever there's a regional EU holiday going on, I'd be happy to have anyone who's interested come over.


----------



## pocky (Dec 31, 2016)

Kaia Trystin said:


> Wait actually I do have another question are we allowed to have more than 1 character or do we just have our mayor?



You can have as many characters as you'd like  I might make a few myself



Cosmic Kid said:


> Oooh, it would be so much fun to experience the events together! The European version seems to have the least holidays/events though, haha! Nevertheless, whenever there's a regional EU holiday going on, I'd be happy to have anyone who's interested come over.



Does it really? I wonder why  I thought EU would have more events, what with there being so many different countries in it! I see that you have added your town to the spreadsheet. I gotta say I love your villagers!


----------



## Capeet (Dec 31, 2016)

It's done now!







In my previous towns, the mayor's always been a representation of me but I thought it'd be more fitting to do something new this time. The name Rahkoi is a reference to a ghost-like creature that was believed to cause lunar eclipse and waning of the moon by covering the moon with tar to be able to do his mischief in secret. Waning moon was associated with difficult times so I thought the name would be fitting since the mayor is, after all, the one who brings the plague and unhappiness into the town. The name of the town, Rajamaa, means borderland or marches, a word that's a Medieval term for borderland according to Wikipedia.

Rajamaa map





I'm not quite sure how I feel about the map but it seems to fit my plans at least. I found it on the third reset. Rahkoi lives in a lonely corner and I'll be making a vertical bridge to the left of his house which should cut him off from the rest of the town. The rest of the lower island is reserved for villagers and farmland. The far-right of the upper island will be a dark forest where mysterious things happen and the witch lives. I'm planning to make the feudal lord/vassal live left to the town hall. I'll also be building a third vertical bridge to the peninsula.

That's the plan, at least.

Oh, and in case anyone's interested, my villagers are Francine, Sly, Pinky, Sydney and Benjamin. Not a fan of any of them unfortunately (let's switch, pocky! I'll take the chance lol!) The town fruit is pears which is a bit of a bummer since my other town has pears too. But o well, you win some, you loose some! I'll fill in the post format after waking up.

Good luck resetting!


----------



## Rainyks (Jan 1, 2017)

I should've seen this thread earlier o.o awesome idea! I've created a new town for regular 2017 challenge today, but I might change some of my plans to join this one. 
Mayor: Xenia
Town: Vischio (meaning. another name for mistletoe; couldn't think a better name for a new year town )
Curse: cold lethargy (I made this up. Its symptoms are chronic lethargy, coughing, pale and yellowish skin, red circles around eyes, insomnia. Virus's target is lungs, leads to lung failure and death in late stages but luckily it's staging slowly)
Catchphrase: *cough*


----------



## Trystin (Jan 1, 2017)

In the spreadsheet will someone change my mayors name to Rowena? I can't edit it on my tablet for some reason


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 1, 2017)

Curse: SSS  (Special Snowflake Syndrome)
Catchphrase: tumblr

no regrets​


----------



## pocky (Jan 1, 2017)

I will post about my town when I wake up. Too tired to make a proper post now! But I wanted to respond to you guys...



Cosmic Kid said:


> It's done now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man! I'm seriously in love with your Mayor's name. I hadn't heard the term "Rahkoi" until tonight but I absolutely love the meaning behind it. I gotta say you did a really good job with that --did you do research or did you already know about it beforehand? I like your map too, mine is actually pretty similar to it but yours looks a lot better. I thought your villagers were cute too, none of them are ugly --at least not to me. Would probably not be a good idea to trade with me... I got Harry..... /shudders.





Rainyks said:


> I should've seen this thread earlier o.o awesome idea! I've created a new town for regular 2017 challenge today, but I might change some of my plans to join this one.
> Mayor: Xenia
> Town: Vischio (meaning. another name for mistletoe; couldn't think a better name for a new year town )
> Curse: cold lethargy (I made this up. Its symptoms are chronic lethargy, coughing, pale and yellowish skin, red circles around eyes, insomnia. Virus's target is lungs, leads to lung failure and death in late stages but luckily it's staging slowly)
> Catchphrase: *cough*



I'm so happy that you decided to join us! Vischio is such a cute name, I had no idea that it was another name for mistletoe. Somehow "Vischio" just sounds more magical! Cold lethargy is perfect for the current weather too --WHY CANT VILLAGERS WEAR SWEATERS??? THEY NEED TO STAY WARM!



Kaia Trystin said:


> In the spreadsheet will someone change my mayors name to Rowena? I can't edit it on my tablet for some reason



Fixed it for you  Sorry I wasn't able to respond earlier, had a big party.



Amy-chan said:


> View attachment 191448
> Curse: SSS  (Special Snowflake Syndrome)
> Catchphrase: tumblr
> 
> no regrets​



That's it, you win the challenge. LMAO.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2017)

Pocky, I'd rather have Harry than Jambette!






Mayor Hazel of Latibule~ Hazel isn't my real name but I decided I'd make a character out of my mayor as I'd like to do comics or a story based on my gameplay at some stage. Latibule is a word which means "a hiding place" which is pretty fitting for this theme! I'm pretty indifferent to my villagers, Felicity is the only one I really like but her house is in a terrible spot so I'll have to let her go. Luckily I have her amiibo card so I can move her back in! I'll probably move Jamette out asap (praying she doesn't get cursed!) and I've a feeling Walt might grow on me. It's funny I have Goose again, he was in my first OYC town back in 2015.






I really like my map! I'm planning on having all the main buildings on the left and having a cedar forest around my mayor's house. Also might try and move most (if not all) of my villagers to the southern part of town, particularly on the little peninsula. I have pears for fruit which I'm pretty happy about cause I love the golden perfect pears. Also have square snow which means triangle grass which is fine by me (As long as it's not square grass I'm happy!)

Hope all of your resetting is going well~


----------



## Capeet (Jan 1, 2017)

^I really like the meaning behind your town name, Hazel! Your villagers are nice too. It's probably an unpopular opinion but I think Jambette is great! She lived in my OYC town from 2016 and Goose is still living there and has from the very beginning! Felicity lives there too, actually. Maelle seems nice, I'd like to meet more duck villagers.

--
As for more news from Rajamaa, since I created the town before 6 am, there's already a new villager plot in town. And you know how I chose plague as the illness... And it mainly affects rodents, right? And fleas transmit the disease from the rodents to humans. Well guess who's moving in: a hamster, Rodney. I'm convinced that this is a bad omen. And while I'm still talking about villagers, I said I wanted them to move into the lower island but I didn't reset for the mover today. Plot resetting doesn't really motivate me anyway and it'd be more in the spirit of things to not do it so I'll think about it some more.

I chose the cow bone and moon hairpin as the preventive measures. The cow bone will have the same effect as the doctor's mask in the OP and the moon hairpin will act like the gas mask. I chose the cow bone because bones have been used as charms to prevent bad luck and the moon hairpin is related to the Rahkoi creature that affected the phases of the moon like I mentioned.
Oh, and @pocky: I'm glad you like the name! I'm not surprised you haven't heard of it before since Rahkoi's a creature in Finnish mythology (not that others don't have similar creatures). I've been reading about mythology lately and Rahkoi piqued my interest. I did know I wanted to make references to mythology, but it didn't occur to me until I was sitting in the train making the new town that it'd be a good fit for the mayor's name!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 1, 2017)

Yasss, here's mine!









Mayor *Chan* of *Kiri*!!! Diggin' into my Cambodian roots with this one. Chan means Monday and Kiri means mountain. My town's going to have a cursed thing going on.. maybe play around with the idea of superstitions. A mysterious newcomer (not my mayor) will arrive and curse the town with the plague for an unknown reason bahaha. Hopefully I can create a little side story on my blog to go with this challenge! 

I was going to map reset for this, but I actually ended up going with the very first out of the four. I never had the patience for resetting anyways :'D It's completely different to my main town Tinytree's map (and lots of space for PWPs) so that's all I was really looking for! 

██▌* ✖. ) ❝GENERAL ?
*TOWN NAME*: Kiri
*MAYOR'S NAME*: Chan
*TOWN FRUIT*: Peaches
*TRAIN STATION COLOR*: Green
*TOWN HALL COLOR*: Green

██▌* ✖. ) ❝INHABITANTS ?
*CURRENT VILLAGERS*: Static, Buck, Cookie, Gala, Alfonso
_*Initial thoughts*_: I love Static, he is so so cute. His house is near the area I'm going to build a campsite and his house looks kind of shabby so I'm probably going to keep him. I've never had any of these villagers in town before so I'm excited to interact with them. 
*CHOSEN CATCHPHRASE*: *cough*
_*Description*_: Sometime after Kiri begins working on PWPs, a new resident will arrive and curse the town with the plague. Plants will start dying (no beautiful town ordinance this time round) and trees will not bear fruit! 
*DREAMIES*: Dizzy is a must! I want him back in my town <3


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2017)

I decided to join the theme-less challenge!
This is my town layout, I'm pretty satisfied with it as it doesn't have many rocks and I like the way the river looks. Native fruit is peach! I would've picked apples or pears, but to be honest, I'm just glad it isn't cherries. Also, since I haven't been playing in the past couple of months, I noticed a bunch of new things in the game.



The mayor's name is Ivana because it's my real name, and the town is called Morheim because it's a place in Aion which is really special to me. That's about it!

​


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 1, 2017)

Squidward said:


> I decided to join the theme-less challenge!
> This is my town layout, I'm pretty satisfied with it as it doesn't have many rocks and I like the way the river looks. Native fruit is peach! I would've picked apples or pears, but to be honest, I'm just glad it isn't cherries. Also, since I haven't been playing in the past couple of months, I noticed a bunch of new things in the game.
> 
> View attachment 191467
> ...



you have the exact same map as my main town tinytree :'D but your plaza is in a much better location (jealous!!!). good luck with your town! I love your name btw


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2017)

@Cosmickid Thank you!  Yeah she might grow on me yet! That's so funny! Goose was one of my starters in my last oyc town too! I can't wait to see how your town develops, it already sounds like it's gona be awesome!

Right so far all I've been able to do was pay my deposit to Nook and set down patterns for where I want paths, pwps etc. I don't know if I'll bother plot resetting yet, might keep some randomness to it at least for the first few move ins


----------



## Xandra (Jan 1, 2017)

Am i too late to join? I'm going to restart my town soon, have to get rid of all my junk first xd


----------



## pocky (Jan 1, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Am i too late to join? I'm going to restart my town soon, have to get rid of all my junk first xd



there is still time to join ! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hazel said:


> Pocky, I'd rather have Harry than Jambette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your map is amazing. I love maps with tiny "islands" in them, something about it looks really cute. It's also funny how a lot of us have gotten pear is a fruit! You guys have all gotten so creative with your town names too, every time I see a new post I'm so excited to see what you've named your towns. 

Do you have any amiibo cards? This challenge allows you to move out villagers that way if you end up wanting to get rid of Jambette after all. But I guess you'll have to wait until you have more villagers to do that.



Cosmic Kid said:


> ^I really like the meaning behind your town name, Hazel! Your villagers are nice too. It's probably an unpopular opinion but I think Jambette is great! She lived in my OYC town from 2016 and Goose is still living there and has from the very beginning! Felicity lives there too, actually. Maelle seems nice, I'd like to meet more duck villagers.
> 
> --
> As for more news from Rajamaa, since I created the town before 6 am, there's already a new villager plot in town. And you know how I chose plague as the illness... And it mainly affects rodents, right? And fleas transmit the disease from the rodents to humans. Well guess who's moving in: a hamster, Rodney. I'm convinced that this is a bad omen. And while I'm still talking about villagers, I said I wanted them to move into the lower island but I didn't reset for the mover today. Plot resetting doesn't really motivate me anyway and it'd be more in the spirit of things to not do it so I'll think about it some more.
> ...



I agree with you on that one! Jambette is actually really cool in my opinion. There is just something really funny about her. The silliness of certain villagers is just too entertaining. 

Funny how the first villager to move into the town is a rodent! That sneaky little thing cannot be trusted!



dizzy bone said:


> Yasss, here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm excited to read your side story! It would be fun to read about your town, and it sounds like it would be a fun way of staying engaged  Also, I've said it before but I'll say it again: I'm loving how creative you guys have been with your town and mayor names. It makes the towns feel so special. Will you be including Cambodian elements in your story?




Squidward said:


> I decided to join the theme-less challenge!
> This is my town layout, I'm pretty satisfied with it as it doesn't have many rocks and I like the way the river looks. Native fruit is peach! I would've picked apples or pears, but to be honest, I'm just glad it isn't cherries. Also, since I haven't been playing in the past couple of months, I noticed a bunch of new things in the game.
> 
> View attachment 191467
> ...



Your map looks huge! I really love layouts like that one. Your villagers are super cute too and the Morheim name is amazing --kind of spooky sounding too. Are you thinking of decorating your town like Aion's Morheim?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2017)

@Pocky Me too! It reminds me of Wild World. Yes I have some amiibo cards so once I have enough villagers I'll probably move her out that way. I'm kinda thinking her appearance could be something to do with her own curse? Like maybe she was punished for being a gossip or something! But yeah I'm starting to come up with Hazel's backstory too


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Jan 1, 2017)

██▌* ✖. ) ❝GENERAL •
TOWN NAME: Merit
MAYOR'S NAME: Wren
TOWN FRUIT: Apple
GRASS PATTERN: Circle (Star in winter)
TRAIN STATION COLOR: Blue
TOWN HALL COLOR: Blue

██▌* ✖. ) ❝INHABITANTS •
CURRENT VILLAGERS: Mott, Tangy, Bree, Cube, Aurora,
CHOSEN CATCHPHRASE: Witchy (Something cute, yet harmful.)
Makes it so villagers are compelled to make potions and brews, and act like a witch.
DREAMIES: Tangy, but she somehow moved in??


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm participating in the regular/non-themed challenge (that's ok, right? ;A; )!

██▌* ✖. ) ❝GENERAL •
TOWN NAME: Pink (yeah, I'm not creative... ;-; )
MAYOR'S NAME: Ghost
TOWN FRUIT: Apples
GRASS PATTERN: I'll have to go back and check X)
TRAIN STATION COLOR: Green
TOWN HALL COLOR: The brown with the gray/blue accents?

██▌* ✖. ) ❝INHABITANTS •
CURRENT VILLAGERS: See photo below... I don't like any of them :<
CHOSEN CATCHPHRASE: None right now~
DREAMIES: None, but I'll probably move-in some Sanrio villagers c:

██▌* ✖. ) ❝PICTURES •

My map, I actually really like it! It has too many ponds for my taste, but I can deal with it. I like having the big open space where my house is (along with a private beach).



Spoiler











Me starting my town!



Spoiler


----------



## Pandoria (Jan 1, 2017)

Ignore this, I apologise! ;u;


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Jan 1, 2017)

I already went to someones Shampoodle, hope thats not against the rules!


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> you have the exact same map as my main town tinytree :'D but your plaza is in a much better location (jealous!!!). good luck with your town! I love your name btw



Thank you!!! At first I wasn't too delighted but I'm starting to like it more and more. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> there is still time to join !
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! c:
It must look huge because all of the buildings seem so stuck together so there's plenty of space. I'll think about it, I still haven't thought about the theme and everything!


----------



## Capeet (Jan 1, 2017)

Hazel said:


> @Cosmickid Thank you!  Yeah she might grow on me yet! That's so funny! Goose was one of my starters in my last oyc town too! I can't wait to see how your town develops, it already sounds like it's gona be awesome!
> 
> Right so far all I've been able to do was pay my deposit to Nook and set down patterns for where I want paths, pwps etc. I don't know if I'll bother plot resetting yet, might keep some randomness to it at least for the first few move ins


Thanks! That's great to hear. Your theme sounds great too. I have a feeling that some very interesting towns will come out of this!


----------



## pocky (Jan 1, 2017)

@ Carly, Mayor Of Caketon: Oh man! Mott is one of my favorite villagers ever! And congratulations on getting one of your dreamies already --that's some powerful magic at play. The stars are aligned in your favor! Love the catchphrase that you chose too, and the villager/town names are also very cute. Also, you can visit Shampoodle in other towns  You can also go to other towns to trade, catch bugs/fish or even to visit the island if you haven't unlocked it yet. There are no rules against it (and even if there were rules we're not super strict here)

@Ghostelle: It's 100% okay to share your stuff here. I really just want to enjoy the game with everyone so I'm glad you decided to share your progress here with us. Pink is a cute name too, I haven't seen it before actually. Will you be doing an all pink town? Your map is really cute, I love how the town hall aligns with the camping grounds. It makes sense because I imagine a villager moving into town will have to stop by the town hall to get everything in order 

@Squidward: Aion has a lot of beautiful areas but I cant quite remember what Morheim looked like. Whatever you decide to make I'm sure it will look beautiful! With a map like that you can do a lot of cool things 

-----------------------------------------------------

No for my town! I started right after the party ended and unfortunately didn't take any pictures of the inauguration. I thought about restarting because thats the screenshot I wanted most, but I really like my current map and villagers so I decided to keep it anyway. I also have no screenshot of my map yet because Miiverse will not work with my JP copy. But I plan on posting a screenshot as soon as I'm officially the mayor (I think I can take a screenshot via the PWP selection thing.) Oh and I also changed my mind about the Mayor/Town name last minute. Don't know how I'll feel about this decision later but for now I'm really excited about it.

██▌* ✖. ) ❝GENERAL •
*TOWN NAME:* さんずのかわ ( _Sanzu no ka wa_ / Sanzu River )
*MAYOR'S NAME:* ダツエバ ( Datsue-Ba )
In Japanese Buddhist folklore the souls of the dead must cross the Sanzu River on their way to the afterlife (it's a concept very similar to that of the Styx) People can cross this river at three different spots depending on how they lived their lives.

When (the soul of) an adult reaches the river they are met with Datsue-Ba who sits at the edge of the river. The old hag will rob the adult of their clothing and give the clothes to the old-man Keneō who will then determine how sinful a person was based on the weight of their clothes. If a person is wearing no clothes the old hag will instead strip them of their skin. At this stage Datsue-Ba will also punish/torture sinners.

Children, however, cannot cross the bridge because they have not accumulated enough experiences. So when the old hag greets the children she will strip them of their clothes and advice them to build a pile of pebbles which they can climb to reach paradise. But before the pile reaches any significant height, the hag and underworld demons maliciously knock it down.​
*TOWN FRUIT:* Pears
I'm actually quite happy with it. A lot of people seem to steer away from pears so I'm excited to have a fruit that not a lot of people have. -special snowflake alert-​
*GRASS PATTERN:* circle grass (though right now its star shaped because of the winter)
*TRAIN STATION COLOR:* Brown
*TOWN HALL COLOR:* Blue​
██▌* ✖. ) ❝INHABITANTS •
*CURRENT VILLAGERS:* Roald, Pudge, Harry, Fauna, Monique, Bangle
I absolutely hate Harry, but aside from him I'm very happy with the current selection. I also started the town shortly after midnight so today I had a new villager (Bangle) moving in (what with the ACNL day starting at 6AM and all) 




​*CHOSEN CATCHPHRASE:* ゴゴゴゴゴゴ (gogogogogo)
use to build up emotion or to describe a threatening atmosphere. I thought it would be interesting with my villagers unknowingly stuck in limbo and all.​*DREAMIES:* none yet​
██▌* ✖. ) ❝PICTURES •

the NPC I hate most decided to visit. YUCK. I did buy the Berliner though so I guess it's not all bad...​
My house is looking so shabby... Monique gave me a shelf but I can't put it up on a tent. House should be up by tomorrow, I picked the yellow roof.​


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey. I know i'm not joining. But is this what they call a "Nuzlocke?"


----------



## pocky (Jan 1, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey. I know i'm not joining. But is this what they call a "Nuzlocke?"



Yes it is. It's a Nuzlocke challenge for ACNL.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2017)

@Pocky Love the folklore behind your town! I had Pave too, didn't even bother to buy the berliner, decided it would be better to save my coupons for now


----------



## pocky (Jan 1, 2017)

Hazel said:


> @Pocky Love the folklore behind your town! I had Pave too, didn't even bother to buy the berliner, decided it would be better to save my coupons for now



Thank you! I should have saved my coupons as well.... but I am weak. I don't even know if I'll use the berliner (it's a cute item but it doesn't suit the theme I'm going for)

Also, I gotta say that I'm happy with how many people decided join. I thought it was going to be just me posting LOL (didnt think anyone would like the idea)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2017)

pocky said:


> Yes it is. It's a Nuzlocke challenge for ACNL.


Well I'll be. That sounds interesting. I've created Nuzlockes for other games too. Like the Skylanders series. Set the game on Nightmare mode, choose 5 of your favorite/strongest Skylanders. If a Skylander is out of health, it dies and it won't be able to continue in the game again. (Much like Pokemon Nuzlocke) You can, however. Switch your Skylander. But you can only do that 10 times per Nuzlocke. If you used up all your switch-ins, you can't do it anymore.

I hope that didn't sound off topic...


----------



## pocky (Jan 1, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well I'll be. That sounds interesting. I've created Nuzlockes for other games too. Like the Skylanders series. Set the game on Nightmare mode, choose 5 of your favorite/strongest Skylanders. If a Skylander is out of health, it dies and it won't be able to continue in the game again. (Much like Pokemon Nuzlocke) You can, however. Switch your Skylander. But you can only do that 10 times per Nuzlocke. If you used up all your switch-ins, you can't do it anymore.
> 
> I hope that didn't sound off topic...



That sounds like a fun challenge  I like doing Nuzlocke challenges as well --or any sort of challenge really. It keeps me entertained


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

pocky said:


> -snip-



Oh yay, thank you c: I like looking at everyone's towns! :') I think I'll go for an all-natural town, I really like the color pink and I'm not good w/names so I just chose that X)

The only bummer about starting out today is that the Town Hall is closed so I can't do all of the little Isabelle chores right away ;-; Oh, well it'll give me something to do tomorrow! I paid off my house and I'm getting a green roof~

I LOVE the concept of your town, pocky! The folklore is so interesting!! And your mayor looks super adorable too :>

P.S. The little zodiac rooster is so cute!! Thanks, Isabelle! <3


----------



## Trystin (Jan 1, 2017)

I decided to do a Supernatural themed town. Everything about it can be found in my blog, here. I don't really like any of my starter villagers except for Clay, he's cute. I wanna do a blog entry every day that I play or something like that


----------



## pocky (Jan 1, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> Oh yay, thank you c: I like looking at everyone's towns! :') I think I'll go for an all-natural town, I really like the color pink and I'm not good w/names so I just chose that X)
> 
> The only bummer about starting out today is that the Town Hall is closed so I can't do all of the little Isabelle chores right away ;-; Oh, well it'll give me something to do tomorrow! I paid off my house and I'm getting a green roof~
> 
> ...



Thank you! And I knooowww, I really wanted to do those chores for the watering can. RIP Flowers. The zodiac rooster is worth it though, I had never realized how cute this item was. I love all of the zodiac pieces but the rooster is extra cute because I imagine a rooster would be about that size.



Kaia Trystin said:


> I decided to do a Supernatural themed town. Everything about it can be found in my blog, here. I don't really like any of my starter villagers except for Clay, he's cute. I wanna do a blog entry every day that I play or something like that



I checked out your blog! The Supernatural theme is amazing, I love how you picked out dreamies to go with the different characters


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm in asia, so I'm probably ahead of everyone in this thread! Here's my day 2:

http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-2-broke-but-not-really.html

I'll be posting my progress on my blogspot so it's all in one place, but I'll also post random pics in this thread! I'm waiting until I get my permit and do some landscaping before I begin the challenge since my curse will only start after my 2nd resident moves into town!


----------



## Capeet (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 2 in Rajamaa

We have an infect! Francine's fallen ill with plague. The poor bunny.

Other than that, I've been working towards the development permit but am still at a mere 43%! Oh, and Rodney's moved in. He seems pretty nice.












Isabelle gave me a watering can and I set up a hybrid breeding spot right away! I want black flowers but haven't decided on other colors yet. Maybe purple? I won't be using the beautiful town ordinance because I want the town to become filled with weeds so I guess I'll just be watering every flower daily. Ugh! I also planted my perfect pear yesterday. The plan's to have lots of dead fruit trees around town.






Here's Rahkoi's house. He's wearing the other one of the two dresses I made for him yesterday. It's supposed to look medieval. Will need to practice more, lol. I also made a temporary flag and a few stepping stones today to block off a couple areas from mover-ins. I'm not going to bother with plot resetting after all.


----------



## piske (Jan 2, 2017)

Day Two, here we go! X)

I am keeping track of my day-to-day/progress in blog posts here on TBT. I think making posts will help me stay interested. Klaus will be the 6th resident of Pink (not too excited about that...). I did find Wisp's lamp though, so I immediately invited Chai to my RV grounds and she will be the 7th resident of Pink!

Here's a link to my blog entries if anyone is interested~


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 2, 2017)

yay, it's nice to see everyone's posts so far! what is everyone doing for their first duty as mayor? I'm going to make a new bridge and demolish the original one for sure ._.


----------



## pocky (Jan 2, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> I'm in asia, so I'm probably ahead of everyone in this thread! Here's my day 2:
> 
> http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-2-broke-but-not-really.html
> 
> I'll be posting my progress on my blogspot so it's all in one place, but I'll also post random pics in this thread! I'm waiting until I get my permit and do some landscaping before I begin the challenge since my curse will only start after my 2nd resident moves into town!



Those glasses look so cute on your mayor, they've also made me laugh for some reason. I don't know why but when a character wears accessories that hides the eyes it sort of makes them look like they have something to hide. I wonder if that's just me? HAHA. Also: Your blogspot page looks amazing! That minimalist layout with the trees is beautiful, I look forward to reading more of your entries.




Cosmic Kid said:


> Day 2 in Rajamaa
> 
> We have an infect! Francine's fallen ill with plague. The poor bunny.
> 
> ...



I think you're the first to have an infected villager! Poor Francine! I think that the dress that you made looks amazing, I'm curious as to what the other one looks like. Will you be making clothes for the villagers as well?



Ghostelle said:


> Day Two, here we go! X)
> 
> I am keeping track of my day-to-day/progress in blog posts here on TBT. I think making posts will help me stay interested. Klaus will be the 6th resident of Pink (not too excited about that...). I did find Wisp's lamp though, so I immediately invited Chai to my RV grounds and she will be the 7th resident of Pink!
> 
> Here's a link to my blog entries if anyone is interested~



Oh! Chai is so cute! She is one of the cutest villagers the game has to offer. Also, I was reading your journal and read that you needed a micro sd adaptor. Do you have a New 3DS? If so you can actually transfer the pictures from your 3DS to your computer Wirelessly  If you have a PC I can give you instructions (idk how to do it on a Mac)

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> yay, it's nice to see everyone's posts so far! what is everyone doing for their first duty as mayor? I'm going to make a new bridge and demolish the original one for sure ._.



I'm going to demolish the bridge as well. I would rather build a different looking one. Maybe the Zen bridge or Suspension bridge.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO! 

I thought it would be fun if we had weekly challenges. Do you guys have any suggestions for challenges we can do on our first week? Also, what sorts of rewards would you guys be interested in? (I have a bunch of amiibos and I've also got the full catalog on my main town so I can give a lot of different prizes) Furniture? Bells? Landscaping items?

P.S: anyone participating in this thread (whether they're following the theme or not) can enter the challenge


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 2, 2017)

I have some ideas for challenges!

1. The player has to buy/make a new outfit every day (kind of how you'd wear different clothes every day in real life). Maybe at the end of the week we can see who has the wackiest/nicest/best put together outfits? XD
2. For people who like to design things, maybe a clothes design challenge?
3. Funniest conversation of the week
4. Home decorating challenge (it can probably get a little wacky too because we have to work with what re-tail/nooklings have to offer or buy from other towns) 

I think for prizes furniture items would be nice, maybe WA items


----------



## piske (Jan 2, 2017)

@pocky, oh yes please! If you could give me those instructions I would so appreciate it! <3

Also, I like the idea of the challenges! Although, I don't have any ideas atm ;-;


----------



## pocky (Jan 2, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> I have some ideas for challenges!
> 
> 1. The player has to buy/make a new outfit every day (kind of how you'd wear different clothes every day in real life). Maybe at the end of the week we can see who has the wackiest/nicest/best put together outfits? XD
> 2. For people who like to design things, maybe a clothes design challenge?
> ...



I like all of those ideas.... maybe I should make a poll?



Ghostelle said:


> @pocky, oh yes please! If you could give me those instructions I would so appreciate it! <3
> 
> Also, I like the idea of the challenges! Although, I don't have any ideas atm ;-;



(keep in mind that the first time you set it up its complicated, but after that its super easy)

the first thing you need to do is to connect your pc to your home network (what this does is connect your pc to a network of devices using your same wifi. if you're using a public wifi or dont want to remain connected it's recommended that you disconnect from the network once you're done transferring pictures)
- go to the control panel on your pc
- click network and internet
​- click connect to a network
​

next you connect your 3DS to the same network:
- go to the home menu
- go to the system settings
- click "Data Management."
- click "microSD Management."
- click "Next"
- click "Next"
- click "Next"
- click "Next" and Select the wireless connection file you wish to use to perform the data transfer. (should be the same connection your pc is using)
- click  "Next" and type in the user name you wish to use when accessing the system via a PC 
- click Next" and type in the password you wish to use when accessing the system via a PC 
- click "Next" and type in the name you wish to identify the system as when accessing it via a PC 
- click ap "OK" Twice to connect to the network​
now you're ready to open the files on your pc:
- open windows explorer
- click "Network" on the left panel

- your 3DS should be showing up here under the name you picked for it
- the first time you connect it will ask for the username/password you set up earlier
- click on "microSD"
- all files will be here! 

**I recommend only transferring a few files at a time. wireless connection is slow so choosing a lot of files at once could freeze your pc. also certain programs may prevent you from using these files (e.g I cant open my SD wirelessly if Im voicing on Skype)​


----------



## Capeet (Jan 2, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> yay, it's nice to see everyone's posts so far! what is everyone doing for their first duty as mayor? I'm going to make a new bridge and demolish the original one for sure ._.


I'm going to make a second bridge too. My first one's in a convenient place but I want to move it by just a bit. I'll wait til I get more Bells though and do something more essential before that! Maybe a third bridge if I decide to use the default ones?



pocky said:


> think you're the first to have an infected villager! Poor Francine! I think that the dress that you made looks amazing, I'm curious as to what the other one looks like. Will you be making clothes for the villagers as well?
> 
> ALSO!
> 
> ...


Ooh, I actually haven't thought about making clothes for villagers! But why not, it'd be fun! Thanks for the idea.  I'll upload pics of them and the other dress at the same time once I've made the villager outfits.

And wow, this sounds like SO much fun! Any and all of those prizes would be great, especially WA items! I'll have to think up some ideas for challenges.



dizzy bone said:


> I have some ideas for challenges!
> 
> 1. The player has to buy/make a new outfit every day (kind of how you'd wear different clothes every day in real life). Maybe at the end of the week we can see who has the wackiest/nicest/best put together outfits? XD
> 2. For people who like to design things, maybe a clothes design challenge?
> ...


I gotta say I looove all of these ideas! It'd be great to have some creative challenges like these instead of just "catch all the fish or bugs", "obtain all the fruit" etc. But I think some people would like that kind of challenges as well. Let's definitely have _something!_

--
Oh, by the way! I made a blog entry regarding the plans I have for Rajamaa. It's reaally lengthy but here's the link in case anyone's interested anyway: *click*


----------



## pocky (Jan 2, 2017)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Oh, by the way! I made a blog entry regarding the plans I have for Rajamaa. It's reaally lengthy but here's the link in case anyone's interested anyway: *click*



Your journal entry is amazing. I love the plans that you have for your town! It looks like you have put a lot of thought into it  Will you be adding rotten perfect trees to your forest? The leaf-less look makes them look rather spooky! I'm not familiar with Twin Peaks, but I do love both of your ideas for the side characters.  Evil Spirits/Witches make a fine contrast with a town so heavily influenced by religion.

Also, I apparently cant edit the first post to add a poll. So I might just have to poll via posts


----------



## Capeet (Jan 2, 2017)

pocky said:


> Your journal entry is amazing. I love the plans that you have for your town! It looks like you have put a lot of thought into it  Will you be adding rotten perfect trees to your forest? The leaf-less look makes them look rather spooky! I'm not familiar with Twin Peaks, but I do love both of your ideas for the side characters.  Evil Spirits/Witches make a fine contrast with a town so heavily influenced by religion.
> 
> Also, I apparently cant edit the first post to add a poll. So I might just have to poll via posts


Ahh thank you! I kind of wanted all the 3 characters to represent different kinds of power. I think it's more interesting that way, haha! And yep, the plan's to add dead perfect fruit trees to the forest! I'll be adding them elsewhere too to make the town seem more devasteted. I want to make it so that the more villagers get infected, the more barren the whole town will become. I'm not sure what kind of paths would fit the feel I'm going for the best. I have a feeling I might not be using pattern paths since I don't really like having them in my towns to begin with... I am considering stepping stones here and there though. Other than that, I might just have grass paths or make dirt paths once the snow melts. I'm also considering no paths at all.

Have any of you guys thought about what kind of paths you'll be making?


----------



## piske (Jan 2, 2017)

THANK YOU POCKY! <3

Thanks to pocky I now have real photos up in my blog posts X)

One of my fave shots so far; warming up at the RV grounds yesterday~ c:


----------



## pocky (Jan 2, 2017)

DAY 2
I played today for a few hours. Still no Wisp or infected villagers. Will play later tonight to see if I better luck with those things! For now I'll leave you with a summary of what happened during my play session. I'll be using spoilers because I did include a bunch of pictures to this post.



Spoiler




First thing today I paid off my debt to Tom Nook. I probably won't be upgrading my house any time soon though. I mean, it is something that I eventually plan on doing it, but for now I have so little items that I see no point in upgrading.



Redd also happened to stop by my town. I bought what I think is a genuine "Beautiful Statue" so my Museum should have the _Venus de Milo_ by tomorrow.



Bangle has moved in and.... I don't know how I feel about her. I suppose she isn't too ugly (*cough*likeharry*cough*) but I don't love her either. With the English it's easier to love ugly villagers because I can understand all of the funny things that they say. But not being fluent in Japanese I obviously have a harder time enjoying what my villagers are telling me.



Admittedly it has been very easy to understand the requests of my villagers even without the use of a translator. The thing that they want is usually written in a different color so it's very easy to figure out what they want. 



As a funny sidenote I kept getting clothing items from my villagers which is very amusing considering the folklore behind my mayor and town names.



Jingle was the camper I had visiting today. I didn't _need_ any of the items he had up for sale, but I'm weak so I bought a table and a snowglobe.


I also built the snow woman (?) though she wasn't all too impressed with my craftsmanship. A little ungrateful if you ask me. I mean, I did just create life out of pure snow. What do you want from me, woman?!


But anyway, by the end of my play session I had managed to reach a 100% approval rating so I'll hopefully start building new bridges by tomorrow.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghostelle said:


> THANK YOU POCKY! <3
> 
> Thanks to pocky I now have real photos up in my blog posts X)
> 
> One of my fave shots so far; warming up at the RV grounds yesterday~ c:



That's such a cute screenshot! I'm glad you were able to get the wireless method to work!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2017)

Latibule Day 2~

No cursed villagers for me either!

- Phil is moving in, he hasn't ruined my landscaping plans but he set his plot as close as he could to my house! I don't really mind though.
- Jambette gave me a lemon in the mail
- Saharah was in town, she gave me the western vista wall
- Made a perfect snowdad beside my perfect snow boy from yesterday
- Changed my town flag/tune and did Isabelle's advice
- Donated fossils, fish, bugs
- Moved flowers to the beach, arranged them for hybrids
- Designed some shirts for the villagers (they're basic but better than the default ones)
- Jambette got angry at Felicity and Goose in the space of 5 minutes
- Found Wisp's lantern
- Payed off home loan
- Got all the main fruits
- Completed all my initiatives
- Got my development permit to 74%

@Pocky what did you do to get 100%? Cause I've done everything I can think of but it seems to be stuck at 74%!


----------



## pocky (Jan 2, 2017)

Hazel said:


> Latibule Day 2~
> 
> No cursed villagers for me either!
> 
> ...



I did the following for 100% :
- upgraded from tent to house (then also paid off my loan, but idk if that counts towards the 100%)
- wrote on the bulletin board
- changed the town flag (will change again later, I just put down the beetle one for the points)
- changed the town tune
- donated to the museum
- watered my flowers
- ran some errands for my villagers (I think I did... 6 errands total. Maybe 7)

Did you by any chance sell your town to Tom Nook? I've noticed that with a brand new town it's very easy to reach 100% approval rating. But when I sell my town to Tom Nook I earn very little points per chore and it always gets stuck at a particular number for the rest of that day no matter how many errands I do (so it ends up taking 2 days)


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2017)

pocky said:


> I did the following for 100% :
> - upgraded from tent to house (then also paid off my loan, but idk if that counts towards the 100%)
> - wrote on the bulletin board
> - changed the town flag (will change again later, I just put down the beetle one for the points)
> ...



No I didn't, wasn't even offered anything! haha

I did all that too except not as many villager requests, I talked to them a lot but they didn't want anything! Maybe I'll try again and see if that helps!


----------



## pocky (Jan 2, 2017)

Hazel said:


> No I didn't, wasn't even offered anything! haha
> 
> I did all that too except not as many villager requests, I talked to them a lot but they didn't want anything! Maybe I'll try again and see if that helps!



When that happens I recommend saving the game then opening it up again. Sometimes waiting an hour or two helps too. Now that I remember I ran just 6 errands. I accepted a 7th but haven't been able to fulfill it yet (villager wants a dung beetle, but I built the snow mom/lady/woman so there are no snowballs around)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cosmic Kid said:


> Have any of you guys thought about what kind of paths you'll be making?



Im thinking of going all natural with my paths. But maybe I'll cave in and add some stepping stones here and there.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh I forgot to mention I added a little summary/backstory to my acnl blog about Hazel here if anyone would like to read it! I hope to make little drawings based around the story/gameplay at some stage


----------



## piske (Jan 2, 2017)

Hazel said:


> Oh I forgot to mention I added a little summary/backstory to my acnl blog about Hazel here if anyone would like to read it! I hope to make little drawings based around the story/gameplay at some stage



Aww, the link doesn't work :<


----------



## Capeet (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm having the same problem as Hazel. I've been playing a lot today and doing chores that are supposed to raise the rating but I'm still at 43%! I didn't sell my town, upgraded the tent, talked to villagers a bunch, ran some errands for them, watered all flowers, made a new flag and town tune, wrote a message to the bulletin board, donated stuff to the museum and sold rubbish to Reese. O well lol! I guess it just wasn't enough. Will resume trying tomorrow!


----------



## piske (Jan 2, 2017)

Cosmic Kid said:


> I'm having the same problem as Hazel. I've been playing a lot today and doing chores that are supposed to raise the rating but I'm still at 43%! I didn't sell my town, upgraded the tent, talked to villagers a bunch, ran some errands for them, watered all flowers, made a new flag and town tune, wrote a message to the bulletin board, donated stuff to the museum and sold rubbish to Reese. O well lol! I guess it just wasn't enough. Will resume trying tomorrow!



Me too. I went from 19% to 45% but I'm stuck at 45%. Try again tomorrow!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah I tried doing more errands but only Jambette requested one. Only got up to 77% >.<


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> Aww, the link doesn't work :<



Only saw this now! I'll just post it here tomorrow, I'm going to bed now &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2017)

Here's my little backstory! It's just the first draft 



Spoiler



Have you ever wished you could start again? To run away and start a new life? For Hazel there was no other choice.

After breaking the most sacred of all witch?s law - stealing another witch?s grimoire - Hazel was afflicted with a deadly curse, a curse which is contagious to everyone around her. With approximately a year to live, Hazel grabs a ticket for a one way train to life of solitude with nothing but the clothes on her back.

She finds herself in the forest of Latibule where she hopes she can stay hidden for the remainder of her days. However she is greeted by a group of animals who seem to think she is their new mayor. She tries to reason with the secretary, Isabelle, but Isabelle is adamant that Hazel is their mayor leaving Hazel with no choice but to assume the role.

The villagers are at risk of being contaminated by the curse but Hazel isn?t the only one keeping secrets.


----------



## pocky (Jan 3, 2017)

Hazel said:


> Here's my little backstory! It's just the first draft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how Hazel isn't a victim of chance, but rather an audacious heroine(?) of sorts. Stealing a witch's grimoire is as bold as it gets!

That last sentence is super intriguing too. I cant wait to find out what other secrets there are!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 3, 2017)

Done with day 3! You can read the whole day on my blog post: http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-3-100.html

Here's my favourite screen shot of the day - 







Alfonso's urinal in his house... lol the gyroids.


----------



## pocky (Jan 3, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Done with day 3! You can read the whole day on my blog post: http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-3-100.html
> 
> Here's my favourite screen shot of the day -
> 
> ...



Those gyroids next to the urinal. LMAO. How creepy. I love your screenshots so much, they look so smooth and soft  Also congratulations on 100% rating!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 3, 2017)

pocky said:


> Those gyroids next to the urinal. LMAO. How creepy. I love your screenshots so much, they look so smooth and soft  Also congratulations on 100% rating!



ahaha i know! so weird. i'm kind of familiar with a lot of the more popular villager's houses... so seeing alfonsos... lmao. i actually can't wait to see what other villagers houses are like too. and thank you! I use "reduce noise" on PS :'D works pretty well so far!


----------



## Capeet (Jan 3, 2017)

Hazel said:


> Here's my little backstory! It's just the first draft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, this is a super cool backstory! You're a really good writer! Will you be writing more about your town? I'm curious as to what the last sentence means! 



dizzy bone said:


> Done with day 3! You can read the whole day on my blog post: http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-3-100.html
> 
> Here's my favourite screen shot of the day -
> 
> ...


Oml I love your posts. Those gyroids... Your mayor looks really cute by the way. I love the combination of those glasses, hat and shirt! I know the struggle of having those eyes, too. My mayor has them in another town and I have the boys' version in this town. Sometimes I think they're ugly but even those eyes do look good with the right hairstyle and outfit! I hope you'll start liking them better, it's not fun being stuck with eyes you don't like!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 3, 2017)

Cosmic Kid said:


> Hey, this is a super cool backstory! You're a really good writer! Will you be writing more about your town? I'm curious as to what the last sentence means!
> 
> 
> Oml I love your posts. Those gyroids... Your mayor looks really cute by the way. I love the combination of those glasses, hat and shirt! I know the struggle of having those eyes, too. My mayor has them in another town and I have the boys' version in this town. Sometimes I think they're ugly but even those eyes do look good with the right hairstyle and outfit! I hope you'll start liking them better, it's not fun being stuck with eyes you don't like!



haha thank you! ^^' yeah I have a boy character with this face in another town (with the messy bed head hairstyle), which i love! I find it more hilarious than anything ahah, but a haircut might do it  if not, i always have my rimmed glasses :'D i'm glad you like my posts hehe, it's been fun so far blogging for the challenge!


----------



## pocky (Jan 3, 2017)

STILL NO WISP! I played for a few hours, ran over my map. Nothing. Will have to try again tonight (wasn't able to try yesterday night because I was busy with house work) Some good things did happen though! I'll be using a spoiler again because there are quite a lot of pictures in here.



Spoiler



Remember when I said that my Japanese is awful? Well today I received the following letter in the mail:



> はじめての
> ひとりぐらしは
> どうかしら？
> 
> ...



It took me an embarrassingly amount of time to figure out what it was. At first I thought it said:



> First time
> Living alone
> I wonder?
> 
> ...



But after putting it through google translate I realized that it was just the (person that was supposed to be the) actual mayor welcoming me into town and that my translation had been off.... Still I decided that my character Datsue-Ba can't read properly and that she interpreted it as a threat. As a result she installed the security camera that Fauna sent her in the mail:




While going around town I also found a new plot. This one is for Julian, I believe. He used to be one of my favorite villagers in the game. Not so much now but I'm still pretty happy to have him here considering that I could have ended up with something waaayyy worse.



While on the topic of villagers Roald has started to become suspicious of my intentions. There is no way I can let him leave town now... I suppose its a good thing that it was Roald who adopted this catchphrase and not one of the villagers I hate.



Today I also enacted the Beautiful Town ordinance and started the process of building a new bridge. Once this one is fully built I'll go ahead and tear down the town's original bridge (as I'd rather use another type of bridge)



Katrina visited today as well. If we're being honest I didn't even bother to figure out what she had said... But at least now I'm one step closer to unlocking her shop... LOL

Franklin was in town as well. I didn't buy anything this time because I've been way too aggressive with my coupon spending and I really got to start saving them.


Finally I talked to Tortimer who was waiting for me by the docks. So I'm thinking I'll have access to the island by tomorrow. And then I can go make myself rich at last!


----------



## Capeet (Jan 3, 2017)

Day 3 in Rajamaa






My approval rating had mysteriously risen from yesterday's 43% to over 70% by the time I went to check shortly after loading the town. Then I just did a little bit of mingling with the villagers and came back to 100%!






Hanging out at Rodney's. Ren?e's plot appeared today and while I'm not too fond of her, I _am_ rather interested in her cardboard furniture! Some other villagers of mine have cool stuff too. Benjamin has a whole bunch of sloppy items and I even managed to snatch his sloppy sofa off him already. Sly has a really neat house and come cardboard stuff too. I'll be on the lookout...






Here's some designs I made. The two on the far left and right are based off Frodo's outfit from LOTR but I tried to be a bit more original with the rest of them. Other than that, my house expanded today and Tortimer came to meet me. Actually, he's still waiting... Imma finally go meet the poor oldie. I also got my first hybrid, a black tulip, today.

Yep yep, that's it for now. I need to take more pics tomorrow! Desperately waiting for a net to appear. Shovels are good for popping balloons but I need to catch those snowflakes and critters!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 3, 2017)

@Pocky: LOL i love how you put the security camera up after the letter!

@Cosmic Kid: YOUR DESIGNS ARE AMAZING! they really fit your theme. good job ahhhh. now I'm thinking of making some designs for my town :'D


----------



## piske (Jan 3, 2017)

Ack, my approval rating is still only at 73%... TOMORROW! lol

@pocky - that dang, Wisp! He appeared to me on my second day, what's taking him so long? ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have my Day 3 post up *here*!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2017)

pocky said:


> I love how Hazel isn't a victim of chance, but rather an audacious heroine(?) of sorts. Stealing a witch's grimoire is as bold as it gets!
> 
> That last sentence is super intriguing too. I cant wait to find out what other secrets there are!



Thank you! In my head Hazel is super mysterious and won't say why she stole it which is subject to discussion in the town. Isabelle (and all the other residents once they get to know her) believes she only did it because she didn't have any other choice. As for the villager secrets that was inspired by Jambette actually and the idea that Hazel isn't the only one hiding in Latibule for one reason or another. I still have to develop it though 



Cosmic Kid said:


> Hey, this is a super cool backstory! You're a really good writer! Will you be writing more about your town? I'm curious as to what the last sentence means!



Thank you so much! I plan to make art inspired by my town headcanons with a snippets of text accompanying it kinda like mayorvillager's art on tumblr! I don't think I'd have time to write a proper story unfortunately!


Day 3 in Latibule~

- Development Permit reached 100%
- Talked to Tortimer at the dock
- Bought some things from the campsite
- donated fossils
- did errands for villagers, managed to get a stringfish for Maelle
- completed today's initiatives


----------



## pandapples (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm interested in trying this but I'm on vacation atm. If I started late (~jan 5th) it's okay to start my town on that date or do I have to make it Jan 1st?


----------



## piske (Jan 3, 2017)

pandapples said:


> I'm interested in trying this but I'm on vacation atm. If I started late (~jan 5th) it's okay to start my town on that date or do I have to make it Jan 1st?



I'm wondering this for a friend as well!


----------



## pocky (Jan 3, 2017)

pandapples said:


> I'm interested in trying this but I'm on vacation atm. If I started late (~jan 5th) it's okay to start my town on that date or do I have to make it Jan 1st?



It's okay to start late! I'm going to keep this open to newcomers always 


-----------------
@Cosmic Kid: you're so talented! those designs look phenomenal! is it just me or does rodney look like he has something to hide? MHMM

@ghost: omg, that picture of your mayor going into the rv cracked me up! ALSO! what dress is your mayor wearing? it looks so cute ;-; I've seen the shirt before, but never the dress form.

@jambette is one crazy frog......... you know........... your story involving jambette reminded me of this thing I do in all of my towns. basically I have this inside joke where Jambette is a powerful being in ACNL. So all of my mayors have a secret shrine to her in their basements HAHHAHA PRAISE HER








congratulations on reaching 100% approval!


----------



## Annabloem (Jan 4, 2017)

pocky said:


> STILL NO WISP! I played for a few hours, ran over my map. Nothing. Will have to try again tonight (wasn't able to try yesterday night because I was busy with house work) Some good things did happen though! I'll be using a spoiler again because there are quite a lot of pictures in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not actually from the (supposed to be mayor) It's a letter from your mom. It says:

How is your first time living alone?
I added something to celebrate you moving
Good luck! From mom.

I'm just lurking here to read all your awesome posts, but I figured since I've studied Japanese and am currently living in Japan, I'd help out ^^;  (If you have anything you'd like to know, ask me anytime.)


----------



## pocky (Jan 4, 2017)

Annabloem said:


> It's not actually from the (supposed to be mayor) It's a letter from your mom. It says:
> 
> How is your first time living alone?
> I added something to celebrate you moving
> ...



Thank you so much! I'm really completely clueless with Japanese (as you can probably guess.) I only have this copy because a friend gave it to me hahah Thought I'd finally put it to use 

I think I'm mostly confused by all of the different alphabets  I knew "母" was mother and didn't make the connection that "はは" had the same pronunciation. I need to train myself to recognize sound patterns rather than written patterns


----------



## Annabloem (Jan 4, 2017)

You're welcome! Does the Japanese copy work on other ds's or do you have a japanese system as well? (Since I'm currently in Japan and I thought they don't work)

I'm guessing they don't use many kanji because not all kids can read them yet. Even though 母 is one of the first they learn ><


----------



## Rainyks (Jan 4, 2017)

Spoiler











 Needless to say, it wasn't a good one... I'm sorry Poncho, my first victim.


----------



## Capeet (Jan 4, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> @Cosmic Kid: YOUR DESIGNS ARE AMAZING! they really fit your theme. good job ahhhh. now I'm thinking of making some designs for my town :'D





pocky said:


> @Cosmic Kid: you're so talented! those designs look phenomenal!


Aaah, really? Thanks so much!  I don't have much experience of creating clothes but they were definitely fun to make. I'm glad you like them! I hope the villagers do too, haha!



pocky said:


> is it just me or does rodney look like he has something to hide? MHMM







Besides the fact that he's got the plague? I do think so.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 4, 2017)

Rainyks said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL "hit me with it" jeez poor guy  he was so enthusiastic too. 

I finished up work super late today (it's already 12am here u_u) so I will wait until tomorrow to blog my 4th and 5th days. I'll try and play through day 4 before I sleep, otherwise it looks like I'll be missing a day :'D


----------



## pocky (Jan 4, 2017)

Annabloem said:


> You're welcome! Does the Japanese copy work on other ds's or do you have a japanese system as well? (Since I'm currently in Japan and I thought they don't work)
> 
> I'm guessing they don't use many kanji because not all kids can read them yet. Even though 母 is one of the first they learn ><



It only works on non-Japanese systems if you use a third party program that lets you run games region free. Unfortunately certain features don't work while using the program (can't update the game regularly, can't post miiverse screenshots) I'd give more details but I think it's against forum rules to talk about it 

They use kanji in regular dialog but right on top of the kanji they'll have the word written out in hiragana (I think thats what its called?) When I see it that way it's easier to understand for some reason. But in letters and item names they will only write using hiragana and katakana and you can only write out things in hiragana and katakana as they don't have a kanji keyboard.

Mom wasn't the only thing that threw me off either LOL In preparation for this challenge I looked up how to say/write each of the towns fruit in Japanese so that it'd be easier to fulfill villager requests. A villager asked for a "ナシ" on the first day and I had no idea what it meant. If I had sounded it out I would have realized they wanted a pear, but I didn't even considered that a possibility as I was expecting to see it written as "梨" Didn't have google with me so it wasn't until I was shaking pear trees to sell and read the name on the item that I realized what it was 



Rainyks said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RIP you little poncho man



Cosmic Kid said:


> Aaah, really? Thanks so much!  I don't have much experience of creating clothes but they were definitely fun to make. I'm glad you like them! I hope the villagers do too, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO. How fitting. I always knew there was something fishy about that guy



dizzy bone said:


> LOL "hit me with it" jeez poor guy  he was so enthusiastic too.
> 
> I finished up work super late today (it's already 12am here u_u) so I will wait until tomorrow to blog my 4th and 5th days. I'll try and play through day 4 before I sleep, otherwise it looks like I'll be missing a day :'D



Thats a long work day! You sleep and relax ; O ; <3


----------



## RapHaven (Jan 4, 2017)

I know that I'm a few days late, but I just reset. Mind if I join and play catchup?


----------



## pocky (Jan 4, 2017)

RapHaven said:


> I know that I'm a few days late, but I just reset. Mind if I join and play catchup?



Go ahead! ") We're always welcoming new members


----------



## pocky (Jan 4, 2017)

this post is coming in a bit late... but didnt have the time to play during my usual playtime. spoiler because it includes a lot of pictures.



Spoiler



 
I unlocked the island so of course I went ahead and unlocked club tortimer as soon as I was able to. Made some bells at last! I have lychees and coconuts as the island fruits.


ran some errands for my villagers, nothing mayor. just a few present deliveries


FINALLY GOT WISP TO SHOW UP. But didn't scan any cards, I want to wait until I have all 9 villagers before I start bringing out the cards.


So Julian is the new villager in town. Still don't know how I feel about him. He used to be one of my favorites but now...? IDK


the sky was beautiful tonight!


----------



## Annabloem (Jan 4, 2017)

Nashi is actually often written in hiragana, I rarely see the kanji in stores. (Other than that actual Nashi's look exactly like an apple, I was so confused at first xD)

As always I love reading everyone's posts


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2017)

pocky said:


> @jambette is one crazy frog......... you know........... your story involving jambette reminded me of this thing I do in all of my towns. basically I have this inside joke where Jambette is a powerful being in ACNL. So all of my mayors have a secret shrine to her in their basements HAHHAHA PRAISE HER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Haha that's so cool! She's really starting to grow on me but I still don't think I'll be to keep her! Love the idea though!

Day 4 in Latibule~

- Elmer is moving in!
- Enacted the Beautiful Town Ordinance
- Set up and payed off the Campsite
- Completed Initiatives
- Katrina was in town, my lucky item was a silk cap which I was able to buy in Able's
- Payed off the second house loan
- Went to the island
- Phil gave me a genuine warm painting for free!
- Phil is the first of my villagers to get cursed


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 5, 2017)

pocky said:


> this post is coming in a bit late... but didnt have the time to play during my usual playtime. spoiler because it includes a lot of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Julian plotted the last time I played too! he'll be here today. I never liked him that much but I've also never had him in my town before, so he might grow on me! He has the male version of my real name (Julienne) so I always thought it would be fun to have him in my town :'D


----------



## Capeet (Jan 5, 2017)

Day 5 in Rajamaa







Gaston's moving in. I wish I got someone I like already! Rodney's pretty entertaining but I'm not fond of anyone else. But at least Gaston's one more villager with sloppy and cardboard furniture. Not that I can do anything with it in this town but I'm still gonna attempt to snatch as many pieces as I can off the villagers.





The Gardening Store's building! I can't wait to plant some trees. Rajamaa's first perfect pear tree bore fruit today and I planted the pears to farm more of them.





We celebrated Rajamaa's first PWP, funded with stingfish and ice furniture.





Rodney came snooping around.





And here's a happy snowman family from yesterday! Snowtyke gifted me a snowman matryoshka. Where's my snow bunny!


----------



## pandapples (Jan 6, 2017)

pocky said:


> It's okay to start late! I'm going to keep this open to newcomers always



thanks! 

I started today and my highlight was getting the labrador ornament from the fortune cookie. woohoo


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 6, 2017)

This is a cute theme this year! Gonna be doing it even though I'm coming in a tad bit late.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2017)

Latibule Day 5~

- Campsite is built
- Started funds and payed off the Suspension Bridge
- Donated fossils, ran errands for villagers etc
- Payed off home loan
- Got throwing beans from Harvey!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 6, 2017)

finally got round to posting about day 4 & 5, although I didn't get to play much because of work u_u; hopefully I get to catch up this weekend

http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-4-5-blue-pansies-and-blue-unicorns.html

edit

I just realised that our female players have been running around in *brown pumps* the whole time unless you've bought new shoes from kicks. I imagined my mayor's ootd in her puffy vest, hunters cap and pumps lolol and there's still a while to go before i unlock that store! poor girl



Spoiler: chan's ootd











i'm going to _try_ and get into the habit of occasionally drawing something to accompany my posts, especially once I get into the horror aspect of the town since there's a lot left to the imagination just from screenshots! (if I can be bothered :'D)


----------



## pocky (Jan 6, 2017)

I wasn't able to post yesterday so I'll be doing a double post today 

@hazel: poor phil! did the evil witch punish his act of kindness with a curse?

@dizzy bone: Oh! thats a pretty name  julian is slowly growing on me, I think. how about you? are you enjoying having him in your town? ALSO OMFG LMAOAOOOOO THAT DRAWING HAHAHAHA IT'S AMAZING

@cosmic kid: aww! pinky(?) looks so cute in your screenshots! also it's so cute when villagers come visit!

@pandapples & windwake: so glad to have you both joining!


----------



## piske (Jan 6, 2017)

Ah, I haven't been able to play for the past few days because I've been sick @@ BUT I finally have my 100% approval rating! X)


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 7, 2017)

The Sleepy Town of Bizhawk




Custom rules for my run: 




*The Patron of the Stars.* You are able to use the Sell Town feature, but you must use this to sell off Vinetown; you cannot use it to sell off a town with more money or catalog items. The old mayor of your town, the town you are fleeing from, is going back to space to alert his Queen of the infection and to find a cure for you, so he's giving you access to his store of what he calls "earth money" for the time being. However, be wary of spending too much of it. It's not really your money after all...




*Protection of the Hero.* The protection items have been changed from default. 

_Lil Bro's Hat_: When you are wearing this hat, and a villager asks for a change of catchphrase, roll a d6 dice. Rolling a 6 means you have avoided giving them your corruption as the magic in the hat blocks it. If it lands on any other number, the hat's magic doesn't work and the villager is corrupted. 

_Hero's Tunic_: When you are wearing this shirt, the magic of the Hero of Time seems to somewhat slow your corruption of this town. When you are wearing this item, and a villager asks for you to change their catchphrase, roll a d6 dice. If it lands on an odd number, then the magic stops your corruption from taking over the villager. If it rolls even, then your corruption is too powerful for the magic item to contain and you infect your villager with corruption. 




*Full Corruption Clause.* You may not use save editors, Powersaves, and duping. However, in the event of a total villager corruption count, you then must save and quit immediately and back your save using any save manager. You MUST then load up your town's garden_plus.dat file in a save data / map editor. You then do your best to corrupt the save (placing PWPs and houses in the ocean, moving the town tree, making invalid or odd map acres, and generally messing with the map data.) If the save survives your meddling and doesn't crash in-game, then you must upload it to the Dream Suite without further in-game editing. You may not make backups of the town other than the full corrupted one, and only when in the event of a total Villager corruption count. 




*Diary Writing.* You must make a log of each day and what you did. They must be written as a diary, and like you are the mayor. The backstory can be written in any way you want, however.

Diary entries will be posted here and updated on the Google Doc here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tHgLz4tuCufD-tpoBSR5d28kIXAmXAFID537hRhIo_g/edit?usp=sharing

Backstory for Binyot is already on that sheet, and will be updated soon with the first entries.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2017)

I couldn't play yesterday but I'll be making up for it today by catching them bugs on the island and making that money!


----------



## piske (Jan 7, 2017)

Hoping to make another blog entry soon! I've since invited Etoile and Vivian to live in Pink. I will now have 10 villagers. I was too lazy to put pathways down, so everyone plotted very close to my home ;A; I'm thinking I'll probably move them out at some point and then move them back in using the cards again.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 7, 2017)

Squidward said:


> I couldn't play yesterday but I'll be making up for it today by catching them bugs on the island and making that money!



wooo I'm glad I finally unlocked the island too (I ALMOST forgot to meet tortimer at the docks that day).


----------



## Reyrey (Jan 7, 2017)

I'd do this if I could let sick villagers leave.. I'm still looking for dreamies


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2017)

pocky said:


> I wasn't able to post yesterday so I'll be doing a double post today
> 
> @hazel: poor phil! did the evil witch punish his act of kindness with a curse?



It's funny you say that because I was thinking something similar! Like perhaps it's part of Hazel's curse that those who are extra kind to her become afflicted as well?!

Latibule Day 6~

- Hazel is moving in -.- (I would be indifferent only for she has the same name as my mayor)
- Started funding/payed off the Well
- Donated fossils, sea creatures etc
- Bought a basic painting from Redd (Turns out I got confused and thought basic was 100% genuine which it isn't. That's what I get for not checking the guide!)
- Got a wetsuit from the island!
- Did the diving trick and Jambette suggested the outdoor chair (she also managed to break out of her hole prison - more proof for her crazy power?)
- Elmer got cursed
- Gardening shop under construction

Also some new headcanons for town!

- I'm thinking Jambette is either a witch who was turned into a frog or a witch's familiar who ran away which would explain her powers?

- Also on the subject of familiars, I'm thinking Felicity will be Hazel's. I'm also planning on moving Kitty in at a later date and I think she would be a good familiar for my second character, Willow.

- In my head Willow is the witch who Hazel stole the grimoire from. I don't think she's necessarily evil but let's say she's morally ambiguous (I have some ideas but I'm still developing them!)


----------



## Capeet (Jan 7, 2017)

^ Oh god, I love your Jambette. There's definitely something shady about her. Regardless of if you keep her or not, I think she fits your town really well. Her appearance reminds me of witches and fairytales for some reason.

And psst, I fell for Redd's scams too. Bought a fake gallant statue even after checking the guide... I feel stupid now.


----------



## Clover-Palette (Jan 7, 2017)

_This seems a really cool idea! I won't be doing it but I'll just be stalking this thread x_


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> wooo I'm glad I finally unlocked the island too (I ALMOST forgot to meet tortimer at the docks that day).



Same here! I've been so caught up in planting flowers around my town that I almost forgot about it.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2017)

Cosmic Kid said:


> ^ Oh god, I love your Jambette. There's definitely something shady about her. Regardless of if you keep her or not, I think she fits your town really well. Her appearance reminds me of witches and fairytales for some reason.
> 
> And psst, I fell for Redd's scams too. Bought a fake gallant statue even after checking the guide... I feel stupid now.



Haha I'm starting to really like her too! I'm really tempted to keep her but her house is so obnoxious so idk... But if I do get rid of her but somehow manage to get her picture before hand I might steal pocky's idea and make a little shrine for her


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 7, 2017)

Day 6 & 7 documented on my blog!

http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-6-7-discovering-blistered-feet-and.html 

argggg my next random villager move in, plotted into a bad spot and her house is so pink... ironically all my villagers in my foresty natural part of town have really obnoxious exteriors.


----------



## Capeet (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow ok, I noticed I took way few pics both today and yesterday. Can't recall most of what happened so I'll be brief this time.

Day 6
-Gaston moved in bringing me to 8 villagers
-the Gardening shop opened! That's the shop I've been looking forward to the most. I'm not in a big hurry to get Kicks or a T&T upgrade, I'm just happy being able to hoard trees now.

Day 7





Temporary interior decor. Snatched Gaston's sloppy sink today, Saharah changed the carpet yesterday, and a bunch of needed items have been showing up at the campgrounds shop and vans.





First PWP request! Dunno if I'll build it. It's kinda ugly but might look suitably confusing in the spoopy paranormal forest.

I went to the island for the first time today. Got enough Bells off bugs to be able to fund a third bridge. Paid off a loan too, the plan's to ask Nook to expand the main room to the fullest tomorrow. I'm running out of space.

Still no preventive items, by the way. Some items on the other hand have appeared multiple times already. I've seen the pilot's cap, lion dance mask, jester's mask and co. two times already. Bring on the moon hairpin and cowbone! Still at two infects.

Yep, yep. Other than that, I've just been doing a bunch of planning. More about that later. Hope everyone's having fun.


----------



## piske (Jan 7, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Day 6 & 7 documented on my blog!
> 
> http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-6-7-discovering-blistered-feet-and.html
> 
> argggg my next random villager move in, plotted into a bad spot and her house is so pink... ironically all my villagers in my foresty natural part of town have really obnoxious exteriors.



Wonderful posts as always! <3


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 8, 2017)

*January 1st, 2017, 9:34 AM*

You had been dropped off at a very snowy, seemingly abandoned train station. Before you could turn around and ask Vlinny if he was sure that this was the place, he seemed to disappear. The low hum of his space ship as it took off told you otherwise, however. 

Five minutes later, the train crawled to a stop in front of your bench, and the door opened. You stand there for a few seconds, peering into the train with a sense of apprehension. A whole year, alone? Could you even hold up for that long by yourself?

The train conductor peers out of the train. He?s a monkey, a pretty small one. ?Eeek! Are you going to get on, or??? He asks, looking you over. You get on the train, but don?t really respond to him. 

There?s only one passenger, someone you expected to be there. Vlinny had let you know what he looked like, and his name. The cat in front of you tells you his name, even though you already know. His name is Rover. He proceeds to indulge in a little small talk; taking the map of Bizhawk out and showing you, asking you questions about why you are moving. You keep your story vague; the cat only knows that you are a friend of Mayor Vlinny's because Vlinny mentioned it to him when calling him up to get him to meet you. He doesn't seem to realize where you came from, either.

"You hear what happened to Vinetown?" Rover asks, leaning back in his seat. "Apparently it was destroyed. Looked like a giant had stomped all over it. Not a lot made it, sadly; the paper said international police are still investigating. There were people's guts everywhere, it said. Ew. Poor folks." The cat wrinkled his nose. Your eyes sting a bit, but you are able to keep Rover from seeing you cry. 

"Now arriving in Bizhawk! Bizhawk Station!" You hear the conductor squeak out, his voice amplified by the speakers inside the train. _This is it_, you think. _One year of being alone. I... I kind of deserve it, to be fair..._

The first thing you see stepping out of the train is four animal faces, and your heart skips a beat in fear. _I thought! I thought this town was deserted! Oh god! I..._

The animal on the right steps forward, and claims you are the mayor. The first thing you say in reply is, "I thought this town was abandoned. I'm not the mayor."

"Oh mayor!" The yellow dog replies. "There's no mistake! You said you would be here!" 

Before you can object, you are dragged away to town hall, and then dragged to a shop to place your house. And soon, you have a home. Well, it's a tent; the real estate manager, Tom Nook, assures you that as soon as the down payment was paid that it would actually be a house. It's cozy as a tent, though. You don't mind too much. The only thing you mind is the cold as it's snowy here. 




You are then whisked away to a ceremony, to plant a town tree. You've stopped arguing with Isabelle, the yellow dog from before, because arguing was useless. Besides, how could you explain your affliction anyway? _"Hi, I'm Binyot, and when I get emotionally attached to things they are destroyed in an explosion of numbers, colors, and clown vomit?" _No one would believe you. They'd most likely laugh and tell you to stop trying to prank them. You resolve to keep in your tent a lot this year. You can't get attached to this town. In a year, you'd be either cured... or dead. But until then, you are a real danger to this town. 




_*January 6st, 2017, 4:34 PM.*_

Being alone in a cold tent sucked. 

You were able to sneak out of it for some supplies, clothing, and a few furniture items, but then you would retreat back to your tent. Villagers from the town would try and visit, but you feigned sickness to get them to not come in. You know that this excuse will not last long, and you wonder how you were going to keep them from being infected like your old town was. 

You had to not care for them. But you could already feel it; you cared for them a bit. Mitzi had brought you a sweater. She hadn't bothered to bug you, but she left it, folded neatly, at the tent door. It was super warm, and made the tent more bearable. And Isabelle, this morning, had left a note with several items (some peaches, a watering can, and a fishing rod) with a note. "I hope you feel better soon!" 

They were nice and caring and _you were going to be the death of them._ 

Knowing you can't feign illness for long, you come out of the tent and stretch. You then notice a new house, one that hadn't been there previously. Wonder who that is, you think, and before you can really stop yourself you are in this new villager's house.




She calls herself Sprinkles. Your first thought is that that name is the oddest one you've heard. But it sort of fits how she looks, you realize. Her upbeat attitude immediately rubs off on you, and you leave the place grinning. You then go and pay off your down payment on your house, and grab a fortune. The cookie is the best you've tasted (or at least, it's the best thing you've had for a few days.)









Isabelle stops you before you re-enter your tent (Soon to be a house, though you doubt that Tom Nook works that fast. Your mind flashes to the idea of house-building ninjas, and you snort in laughter. Isabelle gives you a weird look in reply. You can't really focus on what she's telling you. Something about a Town development permit...??




*January 7th, 1:27 PM*

The rumor mill has started about you, it seems. You catch a whisper of it before Mitzi and Big Top see you and stop. They think you are a runaway from one of the destroyed towns near Vinetown. Apparently the destruction of the town affected several others, as well. A little town called Da Burbs, and several others. You don't recognize the names, but you think you've seen the flag of one before (It's a... satan star? You remember the Mayor of that town was a big metalhead, anyway.) You are amazed at how close they are from the truth. 












Maybe it's because of this rumor, though, that you enter the Town Hall to see a stack of new papers on your desk, and a very happy Isabelle. "You should have your Town Development Permit in the morning!" She happily exclaims.




Well... you might be able to enjoy yourself for this year. You just have to not get too attached, is all. You think you could do that.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 8, 2017)

Latibule Day 7 ~

- Garden shop opened!
- Started funding/payed off the Outdoor Chair
- Got three badges from Phineas (one for 50% of fishing encyclopedia and two for the 50% and 80% of the diving encyclopedia)!
- Walt got cursed
- Felicity nicknamed me H-Star (not great but better than the two Goose was suggesting - Beefcake and Cleats)


----------



## Squidward (Jan 8, 2017)

I finally built a bridge, and I just noticed this horrid rock in front of it. The bridge is just temporary so it's fine, though. I also paid off the other bridge but that picture is still on my 3DS and I'm too lazy to upload it today. Off topic, Poppy is my new favourite villager! I think she's adorable. I also got the Club Tortimer membership and met a girl from Japan on it, she was really sweet and we did a couple of tours before I unfortunately had to leave. She seemed really young so I didn't want to add her because I didn't want to make things weird.

​


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

Well, I've been rather lazy with my desire to make another blog entry, so I'll post some things here ;A;

I paid off the second loan on my house, will probably resist upgrading again for a while
Visited ol' Tortimer down at the docks, so I can visit the island and get that money
The Gardening Shop opened~
Invited Vivian to be the 10th resident of Pink
Started the Campsite PWP nothing donated so far...
Etoile and Claude have since moved-in
I've had Gulliver and Franklin again at the RV grounds... Gulliver is the most boring by far @@

I think that's about it for now!


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

I also summoned Marty, requested he live in town, and kicked out Klaus in the process - YAY FOR THE UPDATE! <3


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 8, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> I also summoned Marty, requested he live in town, and kicked out Klaus in the process - YAY FOR THE UPDATE! <3



ahahah i'm so jealous for the forced move out option! I know a few of my villagers I want out :'D I think Marty is the cutest of the sanrio ahhh <3 congrats

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> I finally built a bridge, and I just noticed this horrid rock in front of it. The bridge is just temporary so it's fine, though. I also paid off the other bridge but that picture is still on my 3DS and I'm too lazy to upload it today. Off topic, Poppy is my new favourite villager! I think she's adorable. I also got the Club Tortimer membership and met a girl from Japan on it, she was really sweet and we did a couple of tours before I unfortunately had to leave. She seemed really young so I didn't want to add her because I didn't want to make things weird.
> 
> View attachment 191937​



oh whoa that rock is permanent! i had no idea they can be placed so close to bridges. is this an update thing you think? or has it always been like this and I just never noticed? poppy is super cute :3 :3


----------



## Squidward (Jan 8, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> ahahah i'm so jealous for the forced move out option! I know a few of my villagers I want out :'D I think Marty is the cutest of the sanrio ahhh <3 congrats
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I've no idea! When I was building it I thought that there was nothing under since it wouldn't let me build the bridge, but I guess this is new. I actually haven't played ACNL for months before this challenge so this update is completely new to me, when I noticed I could sit on rocks I was so confused lol!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2017)

Latibule Day 8 ~

- Kyle is moving in!
- Cyrus woke up!
- Invested 400k in turnips!
- Completed initiatives
- Walt suggested the drilling rig (which I am definitely NOT building) 
- Phil healed himself but got cursed again!
- Felicity got cursed


----------



## Capeet (Jan 9, 2017)

Day 8
-got a silver slingshot (been popping balloons with a net)
-farmed medals to afford a wetsuit to be able to do the diving trick
-Rodney requested a road sign. Bad Rodney!
-Able Sisters were selling a jester's mask for the third time in a week...
-changed town tune into the X-files theme
-a third bridge got built overnight

Day 9





Bill moved in





Rahkoi will have an upstairs tomorrow. Not that I have any furniture to decorate it with... The stuff I need is pretty specific so it'll take a while to get it.





Project dead tree is coming along. I planted 9 perfect pear trees today but I'll chop some down when I get cedars to replace them with. Oh and I remade the patterns on the ground. They blend in with the snow much better now.





The 3rd bridge. I made a short test path out of the stepping stones for fun. Dunno if I want to have a pattern path. It looks kinda weird anyway, lol! I can't decide what'd best fit the look I'm going for.

Another dilemma I've been having is whether I should make 4 or 3 characters. In addition to Rahkoi, I'm also making a church for sure, but I've been wondering if I should make separate houses for the witch and the spirits & mythical creatures, or just infuse the spirits' house with the witch's. I'm leaning towards making both because it'd make more sense but I'm worried because I might want to plot reset sometime.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 9, 2017)

@Cosmic Kid: I'm continued to be impressed by your pattern making skillz. That pattern fits perfectly with the snow! can I ask what colour combo you used for the white parts? I'm trying to make a stepping stone pattern myself but it's not going so well :'D your town progression looks awesome so far!

day 8 and 9 is up http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-8-9-visiting-island-and-finally.html


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll join in on this challenge (will post town name and all that jazz when I get off work tonight).

If I may propose an optional rule:
- If at anytime an infected villager gives you a photo of themselves, that means that they are terminally ill. If their catchphrase *does not change to a healthy villager's* before they ping you to move, you must let them move on and die. If they return after 16 villagers have been cycled, then their catchphrase must be one of the following: 
1. booo~ or BOO!
2. you see me?!

That villager is now a ghost and must remain a ghost. You must keep their picture either in your home or in the museum.

Catchphrases:
- blood (vampire infection)
- eww, puss! (black plague, chickenpox, or shingles)


----------



## Capeet (Jan 9, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> @Cosmic Kid: I'm continued to be impressed by your pattern making skillz. That pattern fits perfectly with the snow! can I ask what colour combo you used for the white parts? I'm trying to make a stepping stone pattern myself but it's not going so well :'D your town progression looks awesome so far!
> 
> day 8 and 9 is up http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-8-9-visiting-island-and-finally.html


Aaa thanks! You mean the color in the cracks? I'm still new to this whole pattern making business and failed to figure out a combination that matches the snow. I just made the stones as big as possible and put a tiny bit of this color in the corners and cracks:






Lol. It's the closest single color I could find but again, it doesn't match the snow too well. If you have even one full row of that color on the edges, there's a visible difference to the snow.

However, I found *this* pattern on tumblr just now and its colors seem to match the snow really well. If you can figure out which colors that path uses, I think using them would be a better option than doing what I did.

(Lol I hope this is what you meant? The other colors I used are in the 3 upper corners of the palette, just grays).


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 9, 2017)

Before start: randomized between zombie outbreak and black plague...
Result: Black Plague
Protective items: Beak (weak); Fencing mask (strong) - for reference, this is based on the original medieval hazmat suits that doctors would wear when visiting patients 
To prevent reset spamming, I randomized the maps I have at the outset and the 3rd one won.

Town: Damyang
Mayor Name: Suyeon
Villagers: Roald, Marcel, Margie, Friga, Peewee
Fruit: Cherries


----------



## Hyacinths (Jan 9, 2017)

!! i really love this!! i'm gonna do it haha

██▌* ✖. ) ❝GENERAL ?
*TOWN NAME*: rosewood
*MAYOR'S NAME*: chloe
*TOWN FRUIT*: cherry
*GRASS PATTERN*: i got star snow, i think it's circle grass?
*TRAIN STATION COLOR*: green!
*TOWN HALL COLOR*: brown and grey-ish, the inside is brown

██▌* ✖. ) ❝INHABITANTS ?
*CURRENT VILLAGERS*: monty, hamlet, pippy, fauna, freya, muffy, graham and drago!
i'm really impartial on all of them to be honest...i like fauna and freya though. c:
*CHOSEN CATCHPHRASE*: yo ne?
i'm going to be playing as a malevolent fox spirit that came into town and is looking to bewitch everyone! or, not as so malevolent as just wanting everyone to like me haha. "yo ne?" is just a really cute verbal tic that i think would fit a kitsune pretty well. 
*DREAMIES*: merengue and erik!


----------



## RapHaven (Jan 9, 2017)

Ugh... the buildup to unlocking the QR machine is killing me. Unlocked the island today, and planted loads of cherry trees. Found the path I'll start laying down tomorrow. It's called Pac? Bleu. Screenshots coming tomorrow.


----------



## piske (Jan 9, 2017)

GUYS, UGH! I accidentally moved-out CLAUDE instead of Klaus... why can I not read! ;A; Good thing I have Claude's card and can just move him back in, but what a silly mistake!


----------



## pocky (Jan 9, 2017)

@windwake: I love your custom rules! especially loving those protection items!

@ Suyeon: omg that custom picture rule is so sad! such a good addition, do you mind if I follow that rule as well?

@Hyacinths: Welcome to the challenge! Your town name is so cute 

Sorry I wasn't able to respond to everyone this time and that it took me so long to write a post. I'll be moving out of the country in less than a month so I've been busy getting everything sorted. I have been playing though! Here is what I've been up to...


now that I'm mayor I was finally able to get a screenshot of my map. I quite like it, though I'm not too fond of the villager housing placement. Ideally I'd like all villagers to live in the same side of the map (what with the lore of my town revolving around crossing a river and all)


I also unlocked the garden shop. Haven't actually bought anything from it though... I still don't know how I'll even decorate the town so there is no point in spending the bells.


did some decorating around my house, still keeping it at the smallest possible size. I have the bells to upgrade but I'm waiting until I have more items/a better plan.


My 8th Villager, Shari, also moved in recently. She is incredibly cute (at least in my opinion) and is currently one of my favorites (from the ones living in this town) I'm thinking I might move in a 10th villager soon via amiibo card. But I don't know who...


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 9, 2017)

@pocky, feel free to use the picture rule. Glad you liked the idea .

Considering the time (quarter to 11PM), I'll just state my progress for the day...
- bought out Nooklings
- got a little over half of the initiatives done: Good fit - spend 500B at Able Sisters; Mole Cricket. I need one more fossil for the Fossil Record (I won't count on it, since there tends to be only 4 a day) by tomorrow morning. The Art Appreciation - I already know this won't happen. How likely is it that Redd will show up when you don't even have a house?
- Bought the items available at Harvey's for catalog purposes
- Bought the items at Re-tail since I can't sleep on the floor and needed some storage space
- I spoke to my neighbors some, but I didn't keep things going. Don't want anyone too eager to change their catchphrase this early in the game.
- Since Isabelle won't be available for anything useful til tomorrow, I'll hopefully have more to report, then. Also, since I'm off work tomorrow, I might indulge in writing things in story-form.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 10, 2017)

@*Suyeon* love the picture idea! I will be using this as well  
@*Cosmic Kid* Ahh yes thanks for the palette! I noticed the snow was kinda bluey and the reason why my snow parts were sticking out like sore thumbs was because I used only white and greys. I'll try this out! 
@*pocky* I LOVE SHARI! She was in my town before I reset <3 please keep her safe LOL! It's nice to finally see your map! I love your house placement.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm making reallllyyyyy slow progress on my town... but that's okay. I have a whole year HAHA. http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-10-town-planning-comes-with-bee.html


----------



## Capeet (Jan 10, 2017)

^ I hope it helped. Your patterns look great even as they are! I'd love to see what they're like after you redesign them. I'm sure they'll be awesome.


----------



## Capeet (Jan 10, 2017)

Day 10 in Rajamaa





Nookling Junction's upgrading! I'll miss this shabby little shop.

*steps into Re-tail*









Found Rajamaa's first lost item. As a dutiful vassal, Rahkoi decided to take on the mission of finding its owner. It turned out to be the shady Rodney..! I'm watching you dude.





I also remade the stepping stones. Yep... again. This is why I don't ever use pattern paths. I also made some longer strips of test paths out of them and they actually turned out ok. I usually have trouble deciding where to put down the paths, but it was easy to lay them out in this town. I might keep them for now.

Other than that, the villagers keep on being active citizens. I just wish their visions for Rajamaa were a bit more similar to mine. Ren?e requested the wood bench. Redd was in town too. THIS TIME I picked something legit.

I'm itching to make one of the side characters already but ugh I gotta resist until my plans become clearer!


----------



## piske (Jan 10, 2017)

Could use some encouragement w/the challenge ;A; I'm frustrated with how my villagers plotted and I feel like I don't have time to play during the week, only during the weekend :c


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 11, 2017)

Suyeon said:


> I'll join in on this challenge (will post town name and all that jazz when I get off work tonight).
> 
> If I may propose an optional rule:
> - If at anytime an infected villager gives you a photo of themselves, that means that they are terminally ill. If their catchphrase *does not change to a healthy villager's* before they ping you to move, you must let them move on and die.



{I might institute this rule myself, actually. Of course, with a very "glitchy" spin, of course...

Also! I'm sorry that I haven't been able to get any updates up, been really busy with things. I'll have that for y'all later in the night}


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 11, 2017)

_*December 8th, 2017; 11:36 AM.*_

The next day, you are greeted with Big Top coming up to you and saying, with a very serious tone, that he needed to talk to you privately in your house. Once in the house, he pulls up his sleeve to reveal that a part of his arm had... well, it was multiple colors. Where once was the hide of an elephant there was a mixture of bunny fur, cat fur, and alligator scales. You yelp and knock the things off your table in your house, including the sparse bag you arrived with, and everything in the bag came crashing to the floor. 

"Binyot... ya are the ah, carrier of this weird thing, aren't you? Weren't ya from Vinetown?" Big Top asks. 

You are hyperventilating; you thought you could handle this! Why did everything you touch turn to shi...take mushrooms?! Before you can really stop yourself, the truth comes out of you like a gushing waterfall; about Vlinny, about you, about your curse, about how you thought this town was abandoned, how you failed to leave when you realized it wasn't because everyone was so nice and you couldn't let them down.... 

After a while, Big Top raises a hand. "Ah, Bizhawk as ya see it is kind of new." he says softly. "I'm not surprised ya old mayor didn't know that this place had 'a been re-populated since tha 12 or so years it's been abandoned."

"Wait, you believe me?" You ask.

"Normally I'd think ya'd be full 'a lies, tellin' me 'bout aliens and such," Big Top replied. He then reached down and picked something up. "You are lucky that, ah, ya bag dropped this." He then hands you what he had picked up. It was a handheld device; it looked like the pad portion of a Wii U. However, it had clearly been modified with electronics clearly not of this world; little loose pieces seemed to poke out of the framing. Vlinny must have slipped it into his bag before he left, but what was it for? Your eyes catch on a note hanging half out of the bag, and you pull it out and read it. 

_Hi Binyot! :> 

Sorry I had to slip this into your bag without knowing. I had one of my entourage do it without the mind link between us active, so my queen won't know what I've done. I know you'll be lonely, so I decided to give you at least someone to talk to. I mean, hey, you probably would rather not talk to me after the whole 'keeping the fact that I was an alien' fact from you, but it's better than sitting in a tent all by yourself for a year with no one to talk to but yourself. 

If you ever need someone to talk to, press the power button on this modified pad, make sure the anntenna is up all the way, and then put in this code: 5B00-000F-78EB. That should patch me to you, and I'll make sure to answer you if I can! :> Stay safe, Binyot.

Vlinny_​
You finish the letter, and then you hear a loud "ERROR" from Big Top's mouth. You look up to see him shivering.

"Sorry, ah... I can't a.... control that." He looks nervously at you. "Do ya... have that happen to ya too?"

You tell him yes to make him feel a bit better. It seems to help, him thinking that you are just a victim as he is. You can't appease your mind, however. This is your fault. 




*December 8th, 2017; 1:42 PM.*

You feel your sins crawling on your back, and to take your mind off of what had transpired earlier today, you visited the new model homes that were around two miles away from the town. They were decorated by people who lived in other towns, as a model of their own houses. Happy Home Acadamy, the organization that you had apparently signed up for when you bought the house, ran it; if your house was nice enough, they would make a model of it here. You think about the bag of chips on the floor back home and wince. You weren't going to have a model home any time soon. 

You turn in the plaza, and his red, curly hair assaults your eyes almost immediately. With a twirl, he takes your arms and starts singing, dancing you around. He then lets go of your arms and smiles. "Ah, sorry! I just got carried away, I think... I'm Thandion!"

"I'm, ah... Binyot." You reply. 

"It's very nice to meet you, Binyot. You are very handsome, by the way," He says, then he snaps his fingers as if he forgot something, and reaches into his pockets and presses something into your hands. It's a blue balloon. 

"A-ah, thanks..." You stammer out. You aren't sure what to make of this guy as he turns and leads you to the houses, talking excitedly about his roommates (His partner, and a mysterious guy he offered lodging to a year ago in another town.) When you hear about his partner being a doctor, you stop. 

"Uh, is your partner knowledgeable about rare diseases?" You ask Thandion. 

"Oh, probably. He knows a lot!"

"Do you think I could schedule an appointment with him?" 




You were able to get a same-day appointment with Thandion's partner. He was a doctor, but he didn't look like what you expected. He'd gotten early experience healing people on battlefields, Thandion had told you earlier. You had asked him to stay with you during the visit. You barely knew him, but you couldn't help but trust him either; and it was better to make small-talk with him then sit in the waiting areas having panic attacks.

When you had explained your illness and how it manifested, Dr. Edomir had put his hands on his chin for a few minutes, brow furrowing. 

He then looked up at Thandion. "Can you leave us for a few moments?" He asked gingerly. Thandion opened his mouth to say something, probably a question of why, but Edomir blinked twice and looked directly at him. A conversation seemed to happen between the two just with their eyes, and Thandion nodded and left the room. 

It was a few moments before the Doctor spoke again. "I'm sending a field doctor to that area to help contain the spread of it. This is the same strain that affected Vinetown, so him and I have dealt with it before."

"You have?"

"Yes. You lived in Parkfeld before, yes? We were able to stop most of the spread there and save it. Unfortunately we arrived too late to help Vinetown..." He blinks. "You existing fills in a lot of holes for us, actually. It also creates more issues." He rummages around in the cabinets and pulls out a bag, placing it on your lap. "This is the prototype for an antidote for what you carry. It won't help you, but it should help your friend. It should stop the spread of it, though we haven't found a strong enough antidote to reverse the damage." 

"...Do you think maybe I can help with that?" You ask.

"Most likely. That's why I'm sending Dr. Raddle to your area."

_*December 9th, 2017; 2:10 PM.*_

You didn't think Dr. Raddle would have moved in to BizHawk, much less this quickly. By the time you had awoken and delivered the medicine to Big Top, his house was sitting freshly-built in a remote section of town. 

He introduces himself, and then goes over what him and Dr. Edomir had learned about your disease. Heearing about it made you ill. You couldn't get Scoot's face out of your head; or the thought of his rotting body on your carpet, probably still there...








You slip a few bells in the donation box for a new bridge, and are told that your contribution had paid for the bridge! You blink twice, and then a smile dons your face. Mitzi, nearby, hears and gives you a hug, laughing. "I've always wanted a bridge there! Oh my god! I'm so excited to see it when it's built and cross it and this'll make travel to and from the houses easier!!"

You can't help but be excited with her. 




_*December 10th, 2017; 10:38 PM.*_

There's another plot set aside for a villager. Doctor Raddle sighs, but there isn't much he can do to stop the immigration; it's not as if him and Edomir have any real power. But you do, you realize. You tell Isabelle to only allow 10 villagers in. She tilts her head, but then nods. "You want to keep it a small community?" she asks.

"Yeah. For now. I am new to this, and I think... having less people as I start out would help."




There's a meteor shower tonight. You stare at the sky as not one, but two fall; you've never been a praying man, but you pray at them with a wish. You tell the star that you need something to help protect your villagers from you with. Something that you can use to save them somehow. Anything.


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty (Jan 11, 2017)

Damn i wish i had another game. Itd be really cool to build the town to look like theres a plauge too. Like build a house thats a hospital with all the new Welcone Amiibo items and such. This entire thing is just an amazing concept.


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 11, 2017)

I have been wanting to do a one year challenge anyway so I am going to start on the 1st and just day to day catch up, that's the only thing I am allowing is catchup. Also my birthday is Thursday and I have some weekend plans and holidays and all but now is the time so once I get everything in order will fill in on what has happened in a short day by day. Shouldn't take long to be on date but going day by day. I like the picture rule so am instituting that if they give a picture then they get to go haunt the mainstreet for a while. I tried in Oct of 2013 with my second town NightElm to do a Halloweenish town based on Nightmare on Elm St with wolves and sheep but accidental losses Camelot turned into wolves my first and I made a seperate sheep town so now it has rabbits and lions and just doesn't fit right...I kept it though but this is another shot at something so no offense but an illness I won't choose because I actually have one not infectious but incurable so this is an escape from that reality stuff but I have seen many cool ideas looking through like the error escape opt delete thing and I love the stories as I am a writer myself...So I am going to call the town Illusion, my story is I managed to stay awake and hence not get taken out by the dream stalker and I boarded the bus to get out of NightElm with no sleep and a fever not realizing as I fell asleep on the bus what I was bringing through the gates with me. I have to keep them alive and in a beautiful dream world in this parallel universe of talking animals and not let them know they could end up "sleepwalkers" hence unknowingly being prey for the dream stalker. Safety item low level:Wizard Hat, High Level:Maskerade Mask, Instant infect if I am carrying a pink or blue nightcap when approached ever. Infected phrase:Never Sleep!/No Sleep if other won't fit.
    I will win and keep it contained for a year or if they all become infected I know it got me first and Illusion will never be broken from its final Dreamscape, the Dream Suite will play a role in my game. Mayor name:Faith. Will update when set up caught up. But am working on it. Will possibly make a second character with a menacing house or just make things look really surreal and maybe one half of town all beat up and broken down looking and another side fairytaleish or dreamy...Will be working on this and updating on progress as it comes. I like the story aspects some of you have and some of your own rules, I will likely add some more as it comes to me but right now have got the setup in place will fill in neighbors and first week on info soon but know I'm on board. I may be playing a little different but bringing in an evil sleep curse suits me better than illness. The rest though plays about the same.


----------



## piske (Jan 11, 2017)

Welp, pocky you can cross me off... I already gave up lol ;A;


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 11, 2017)

Latest developments:
- Got the Snowboard from Snowpapa
- Got the Ice wall from Snowmama (currently collecting more snowflakes)
- I've added 3 other characters:
*Dakteo *or "Doctor." He's from the west and the future, striving to cure this disease through the advent of modern medicine, even though the townsfolk are suspicious of his foreignness. As far as they're concerned, he's a demon.
*Munyeo *or "Shaman." She's the high priestess of our small region, relying on Chinese herbs and Korean pagan rituals to rid our mayor of the curse that runs through her body.
*Jiyong *(I'll delete this character to give him a proper role. I haven't decided if I want to make him the Mayor's loyal servant, a scholar to leave a history for the plague as it ravages the village, or to make him a farm hand. I made him primarily to check/plot reset if necessary for the 9th villager. Had to settle on an actual name since I didn't have access to the Korean dictionary at work).
- Lief's garden shop opened today ("today" being the 7th, until I'm on the current date).
- My 9 villagers are as follows: Peewee, Marcel, Margie, Friga, Roald, Cookie, Lopez, Agnes, Knox (moving in tomorrow)
- *We've gotten our first infected animal:* Lopez. Infection date: 1/7/2017

Plans for Damyang...
- The real Damyang's location is in what is now IRL South Korea (time setting will be in the 1300's at the height of the Black Plague for the region). It is the "bamboo capital" of the country, well known for it's bamboo goods and strawberries (cherries in-game are a fine substitute). I plan on having a Zen theme throughout (barring Dakteo, who will have modern amenities and a modern house) and it will be very agriculturally centered. Many trees will be deforested to leave just cherry trees and bamboo (some exceptions will exist). The town hinges on the gods looking favorably upon them and their resident leader as they fight against this disease for which they know not of...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry I haven't updated in a few days, haven't had the chance!

Day 9 in Latibule ~

- Walt got cursed again
- Grizzly moving in
- Goose suggested the Modern Bridge, another pwp I don't want to build
- Started/payed off the Fountain

Day 10 ~

- Goose is moving out 

Day 11 ~

- Peck is moving in!
- Moved my second character, Willow in!
- Unlocked the QR machine!
- Phil suggested the Parabolic Antenna which I am definitely not building
- Nooklings remodelling tomorrow!
- Payed off the Secret Storage
- Lottie's tutorial
- Kicks is being built!
- Started funding/payed off the Dream Suite
- Felicity healed herself
- Saharah was in town
- Maelle moving out

Day 12 ~

- Kitty moving in!
- Brought Katie to a friend's town
- Paid off the basement
- Also the time has finally come to say farewell to Jambette! I was thinking of keeping her but her house is in the way of my second character's house


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty (Jan 12, 2017)

You guys should post your dream addresses when you get them! I can participate in the challange but Im planning on following it closely and id love to see your towns as they come along!


----------



## Capeet (Jan 13, 2017)

^ I second that idea! It'd be fun seeing how everyone's towns progress.

Anyway, here's an update from the last few days!



Spoiler: Days 11-13









T&T Mart opened!





Funded a water well and planted some black tulips around it. I've been breeding other black hybrids too but it's not going so well. I also decided to add white flowers to the color scheme. It seems to work better than plain black. I'll also be using other colored hybrids around town, just more selectively.





Got my first and so far only badge. I've been popping balloons in hopes of getting update items. I've only gotten the exercise ball so far so nothing useful's come out of that yet.





Unlocked Dream Suite! Haven't built it yet though. Maybe tomorrow? I'm running out of other PWPs to build.





Bill requested a fire pit today though and I decided to build it right away! It'll be ready tomorrow. I'm gonna cut down those newly planted trees once they grow to make stumps. I'll also need to make giant footprint patterns to put on the ground. The spot's inspired by an incident described in The Secret History of Twin Peaks.





I also planted a bunch more perfect pear trees around town. The forest is almost full of them by now but since I just blindly planted them everywhere, I'm gonna have to cut down a lot of them. I also realized that I'm gonna have to make most of the villagers move out in order to realize my plans for the town. It's a bummer! And is obviously going to take a while. Rodney especially plotted right where I wanted to put the witch/sage character, but I wouldn't want to make him move out. Rip.





Shrunk showed up today. *shudder*





Sydney started using the shirt I made that's based on Frodo's vest.





Benjamin cured Francine but fell ill himself.


----------



## piske (Jan 13, 2017)

Cosmic Kid said:


> ^ I second that idea! It'd be fun seeing how everyone's towns progress.
> 
> Anyway, here's an update from the last few days!
> 
> ...



Your town is coming along so quickly, very nice! I love that fire pit!


----------



## mintellect (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm a bit late, but I decided to participate after all.
The town's name is Whimsy, run by mayor Sara.


Spoiler: edgy headcanons and backstory lol



While Whimsy was a name I made up on the spot, I chose Sara because Sara was the name of the first ACNL character I ever made in a town I deleted a few years ago. I personally headcanon that when things are deleted and when animals move out, they're sent to the Void, a dark and dreary place that aims to permanently delete everything within it.
Considering that Sara was in the void for several years before managing to get out, her time there has scarred her to the point where she has developed an incurable disability simply known as Void.
Basically the Void was able to delete parts of Sara during her time there. While she is still a living, breathing being, her words are often stuttered and glitched up, as well as her body itself.
Sara is pretty much a walking, talking part of the Void. Due to this, if she comes in close contact with a villager, they will become "infected" with Void as well. The animals immune systems are not as strong against the Void as human's are, so the Void will slowly, but surely, delete and mess up their bodies, however much faster than it happened to Sara.
Ever since the experince Sara has become a loner who wishes to spend as few time with other people and animals as possible in fear that Void will hurt others.
Sara remembers everything that happened before and when they went to the Void, however the animals, who have differently wired brains, cannot. So she knows Isabelle and the other NPC's very well but feel that they can't tell anyone about their experience because it isn't believable, which makes having Void even more unbearable since she feels she has no one to talk to about what she went through.
Void also has th side effect of having the infected feel depressed and devoid of hope. Sara used to be a very bright and spunky girl but Void has made their personality completely crash.


When a villager becomes "infected" with Void, their catchphrase will become random signs and letters.
The cyber shades are the weak protection item, and the space helmet is the strong one.
If the entire village is infected with Void, all progress made it the town must be deleted before deleting the town itself.
All demolishable public works must be demolished, all items and bells transferred, sold or trashed, all alternate characters homes must be demolished, no ordinance, no greenery, etc. Eventually the town itself is erased, becoming nothing more than a desolate, depressing extension of the Void itself.

On a lighter note, I got a pretty decent map, with cherries. I put my house in a nice spot near the waterfall and Willow happens to be one of my staters, woo.
I sadly have no screenshots to share as my SD card is not cooperating.


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

All right, I am trying again ;3;

My new town will be Bonbun and my mayor is named Pom. Hoping to find a new map ASAP! I can't promise that I won't plot reset though... ;A;


----------



## Capeet (Jan 15, 2017)

^ Good luck, Ghostelle! Why did you reset your old town?


----------



## mintellect (Jan 15, 2017)

Developments for day 2:

Payed off down payment
Built a snowmam 
Donated a few things to the museum
Started on town development permit (currently at 36%)
Finished Isabelle's tutorial
Changed the town flag and town tune
Planted a few trees
Found some rocks near the town hall that are going to be a real pain to work around

Willow has become the first resident to be infected with Void.




Today, I'm going to try to play catch up and time travel a few days so I can get on board with everyone else.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 15, 2017)

Developments for Day 3:

Payed off next payment
Built a Snowtyke
Rodney finished moving in
Approval rating raised to 53
Cally became infected.

Day 4:

Limberg plotted on top of my Snowtyke 
Built another Snowmam
Payed off next payment and bought a door
Tortimer came to visit
Approval rating raised to 88.


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 15, 2017)

2 more infections to report: Roald and Cookie
- Bought 10 Turnips from Joan, so no TT til I see if I can turn a profit.
- Agnes sold me a Solemn Painting that turned out to be a fake. Thank goodness that I have a trash can. Did donate a genuine Gallant Statue.
- I can now start PWPs and ordinances.
- Just paid off my 4x4 house.
- I've been gathering more snowflakes. I have a full set of Ice Furniture and some duplicates for selling. EDIT: They've been sold.
- Now have access to the island
- Joan's RV is in town and I got most of her items for Munyeo (my town's shaman).

New updates:
- Margie, a healthy villager offered to move, but I decided to keep her.
- Sold Joan's turnips for 116 (bought at 96)
- Nookling's is upgrading and Shampoodle is arriving as well
- Paid off all 3 houses (4x4)


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

Cosmic Kid said:


> ^ Good luck, Ghostelle! Why did you reset your old town?



I was pretty frustrated with where all of my villagers plotted... ;A;

Here's some shots of my new town ceremony. It took me all day to find a map that I liked!



Spoiler: Welcome to the town of Bonbun!
















I really hate all of my starting villagers lol but they'll all be moved someday! I also dislike the train station color, the town hall color and the native fruit (pears), but these are all minor details, so I'm trying not to sweat it.

Thank you for the luck :>


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 16, 2017)

Here's what happened in *Kiri* recently!

*Day 11* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-11-pecans-future.html






- Pecan was the first villager to appear in my campsite! I promptly invited her to move in.
- Kicks started building his shop

*Day 12* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-12.html






- I got the Backyard Gardener badge
- Built the fire pit
- Cyrus woke up from his coma 

*Day 13* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-13-pecan-destroys-my-plans.html






- Pecan moved in.... RIGHT NEXT TO MY HOUSE D: even after I spent hours adding paths everywhere, I guess I forgot to put them between some perfect trees near my house. I wanted those to wilt too for the haunted town look  oh well, she's awesome so I'll work with it. 
- T&T Mart opened in Kiri
- I started the hot spring PWP

*Day 14* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-14-meeting-shrunk-kicks-and-redd.html






- Kicks opened
- Bought a fake statue from Redd (statue with the bat wings) because I thought it would look good in a horror town.. idk where to use it though. 
- Got signatures for Shrunk's CLUB LOL
- Landscaped the island!

*Day 15* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-15-i-love-you-pecan.html










I have a slight fear of pansies.. they look like they're always staring at you. I can't look at a *real* pansy or photograph for long without grossing out, but in game is fine. So I'm covering my town in them to add to the horror aspect of my town. Here's a little drawing I made inspired by the screenshot above :'D 

- Built the log bench 
- Invited Cookie over
- Started another wooden bridge project 

*Day 16* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-16-sickly-gyroids-and-new-face.html






- Accidentally gave Coco a terrible looking gyroid
- Starting the streetlamp pwp
- Made a new character!

For those who have been following my blog, I basically haven't started the "challenge" yet with cursing/infecting my villagers. I finally came up with how to do it. My mayor Chan is a normal gal... but my new alt character Malis will be based off an Ahp, a south east asian "floating head ghost", who will be cursing the town.*I'll be changing the rule* so that instead of the catchphrase being *cough*, the way the villager is infected is if they *change into a custom design* I'll create of organs dangling from their heads. To cure the villager, they basically have to change into a regular shirt, either through them buying it off Chan or if another villager gifts them (which may take a while, since not all villagers wear the shirts they buy off you and custom shirts spread like wildfire). Perhaps if ALL the villagers happen to change into the custom shirt, then Chan will also have to be cursed (and I fail). .....however, if it doesn't work out (basically if my pro design looks too crap to use hahaha) I will stick to cough cough! 

An Ahp typically appears at night, so I'll only be playing Malis at night.  

Here's a little reference pic for the Ahp ghost:






Yep, that's organs drawn on a cloth :'D I'm going with the style of crappy 80s fx so I think drawing on a shirt will suffice hahaha.


----------



## piske (Jan 16, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> -snip-



Amazing post, dizzy! <3

1) That's a GREAT idea for the curse! I'd never heard of it, but it works really well! Can't wait to see the pro design.
2) Pecan drawing is adorable. Those pansies are so judgmental lol
3) That screenshot of Cyrus is the most hilarious thing ever! He's so over that joke...!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 16, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> Amazing post, dizzy! <3
> 
> 1) That's a GREAT idea for the curse! I'd never heard of it, but it works really well! Can't wait to see the pro design.
> 2) Pecan drawing is adorable. Those pansies are so judgmental lol
> 3) That screenshot of Cyrus is the most hilarious thing ever! He's so over that joke...!



thankssss <3 yeah hopefully it works out LOL I'm not that great at drawing on the tiny screen u_u


----------



## Capeet (Jan 16, 2017)

Rajamaa's slowly starting to take shape! I've planted lots more perfect pear trees and even though it's obviously only the very beginning of the landscaping process, the town's already starting to look better and less empty.

In addition to landscaping, I unlocked the qr machine and museum second floor, went bug catching and got the bronze Bell saver badge. Kick's is building for the 3rd day, too. Benjamin asked to move out on the 21st and I told him he should. He's infected but he's in the way of my grand bridge plan (I want to move a bridge by 2 tiles) so he must go. It'll take forever to get rid of all the badly plotted villagers, lol. In the meanwhile...

I'll upload more pics tomorrow!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 17, 2017)

I FINALLY STARTED MY CURSE!!! I was so behind on the horror part of the challenge, but I got my first "cursed" villager today!





here's my very poorly drawn floating ghost head design :'D 





I couldn't make the same design work on a shirt so I decided to make the cursed villagers wear a different shirt. I blanked out a bit so for now they will just wear white rags like a typical asian ghost  





The prodesign I made for Malis is sooo shoddy but I don't care :'D





It WORKS IN COMPLETE DARKNESS  (even though it kind of looks like a mosquito coil)


Here's the full post with some other stuff I did in town with Chan: http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-14-curse-begins-info-rules.html


----------



## Capeet (Jan 18, 2017)

^ Hey, I like Malis' outfit! Great job on the stepping stones too, they look so pretty. I also love your idea for the curse and how you're using custom designs to identify the cursed villagers. The Ahp folklore seems very interesting! I read the link you posted on your blog. I think I'll have to find out more about Southeast Asian folklore now. *crawls back into nerd hole*

--
As for Rajamaa, here's some progress pics I wanted to share!










You can see a glimpse of the newly built campsite in this picture. It's my favorite spot in town so far, it's a shame the whole campgrounds area doesn't fit into one picture. Francine lives southwest to the pond and once she moves out, I'm going to build a custom-design sign with the text "Pearl Lake".





Here's the same spot with a couple trees cut down for stumps.






I can't wait until the whole town's become filled with weeds. It'll look so much better and like I intended. Rajamaa looks way too neat and tidy as of now, lol.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 20, 2017)

@*Capeet* (nice username change XD) Thank you! Cookie got cured yesterday. She wore another shirt  But I think I will start making more designs for them to wear like your town :3 Everything is too pink right now since I have a lot of brightly coloured villagers. Rajamaa is coming along so well!!! I agree, with more weeds and dead trees it'll be much more fitting. I actually like the look of weeds, even in my non-horror town. Your campsite looks very peaceful :3


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 20, 2017)

*Day 18* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-18-building-stuff-for-evil-lady-and.html






- did some more landscaping today and planned out certain areas
- started the scarecrow project 






- cookie was cured!!! after not even one day of being cursed. buck shared his ugly shirt with her

*Day 19* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-19.html






- bought a ton of yellow hibiscus starts from the island! (not waiting around for leif heh heh) 
- got ANOTHER dog from the fortune cookies
- started the light house pwp


----------



## Capeet (Jan 20, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> @*Capeet* (nice username change XD) Thank you! Cookie got cured yesterday. She wore another shirt  But I think I will start making more designs for them to wear like your town :3 Everything is too pink right now since I have a lot of brightly coloured villagers. Rajamaa is coming along so well!!! I agree, with more weeds and dead trees it'll be much more fitting. I actually like the look of weeds, even in my non-horror town. Your campsite looks very peaceful :3


Hehe, thanks! I feel the same way about weeds. I wish there were more towns that use them in their landscaping! Do you have them in your other town? I should definitely check it out. 

The shirt war that's going on in Kiri is so hilarious, lol! I'm looking forward to seeing what other designs you come up with! I hope your villagers will pick them up! My faithful subjects don't seem to be impressed by the ones I made, there's not a single villager that's wearing one of them yet! Even Sydney changed out of the one she had on!!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey guys! Sorry it's been a while, been busy with college irl and there wasn't too much going on in game, hope your towns are all going well!

Here's what's been happening in Latibule!

Day 13 ~

- Fauna moving in
- Got my first healing item, the leaf, from Able's

Day 14 ~

- Kicks opened
- Got signatures for Shrunk

Day 15 ~

- Unlocked and payed off the Second Floor of the museum 

Day 16 ~

- Grizzly was cursed
- It snowed for the first time in Latibule!
- Got the Lunar Floor and the Bathhouse Wall from Saharah

Day 17 ~

- Got the silver net and shovel

Day 18 ~

- Kyle tried to move, he ain't going no where

Day 19 & 20

- Didn't play

Day 21

- Shampoodles is under construction!
- Got two top records in the fishing tourney


----------



## kingblook (Jan 22, 2017)

wow, this is an amazing concept! if i had another acnl copy i'd definitely do this, it's super creative and sounds like tons of fun! plus it'd give you something to do ALL YEAR, which is another benefit to doing this


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 23, 2017)

I have two new entries on my blog but I wont be posting (or playing) much at all this week because work got crazyy D: hope everyones towns are coming along well <3

www.two--trees.blogspot.com


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty (Jan 23, 2017)

I am stalking this thread so intently lmao


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 25, 2017)

I did have a chance to update! Here's what has been happening in *Kiri* since the 20th. I got 2 more cursed villagers!

*Day 20* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-20-sad-opening.html






- CLUB LOL, the worst name in history, opens on mainstreet. No one came to KK's big debut. I didn't know how to dance, so I awkwardly watched Shrunk do his thing.

*Day 21* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-21-kiris-first-fishing-tourney.html






- Participated in the fishing tourney. Beat Renee's score with only 40 minutes to spare. No one else beat me, but everyone beat Renee. 

*Day 22* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-22-julian-falls-into-empty-grave.html






- Julian hilariously falls into a pitfall I planted earlier in front of a _grave stone_ after the Stonehenge ceremony. That was a bad omen, because he got cursed later in the night. 






- I also messed up on his greeting and that space before the period really bugs me ;~;

*Day 23* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-23-dreaming-of-tinytree.html






- Dream Suite opened!

*Day 24 & 25* http://two--trees.blogspot.my/2017/01/day-24-25-haircuts-town-planning-and.html






- Shampoodle opened! Got a haircut. Also did more town planning. My "town square" area is coming along nicely. I'm so happy I got a map with Re-Tail and Town hall right next to each other... now if only I can get Gala and Alfonse to move so I can put the Police station and Cafe in their place.











- Elise got cursed! She didn't read my warning

*Btw if anyone wants to trade perfect fruit, I have a ton of perfect peaches accumulating by my town hall. Let me know!! *


----------



## Capeet (Jan 25, 2017)

I've been playing every day but things have been progressing a bit more slowly lately. Something I'm excited about is that Rajamaa's perfect fruit trees are finally starting to loose leaves! On the other hand, I'm overflowing with perfect fruit now, lol. Other than that, the Dream Suite and Club LOL were built and since Benjamin moved out, I was able to build a third bridge where I wanted it. I also got some new badges!

I'll post more pics again soon but right now I just wanted to check in real quick since it's been a while. I hope everyone's still going strong!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey you guys! College has kicked my butt and as a result my messages on here will be sparse, but I will update when I get the chance to. I'm sorry!


----------



## Capeet (Jan 27, 2017)

^ Aw I hope the college work isn't too overwhelming! Hang in there and don't overwork yourself! I've loved reading your posts so far. You're a great writer and the story you've got going on is just so well thought-out.


----------



## Capeet (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's a couple pics from yesterday!





The residents of Rajamaa will soon be able to make all their makeover dreams come true!





A wandering dragon decided to stop by Rajamaa! Good thing is that he wasn't looking for a place to burn but a place to live in! As a dutiful defender of the town, Rahkoi went to check in on the dragon and ended up having a nice chat with him. It turned out that unlike the dragons of the legends, this baby dragon wasn't evil or scary at all. Rahkoi invited him to move in. After a bit of training and honing of Drago's scary spook skills, he'll be a fine defender of Rajamaa! Who'll dare attack a town that's home to a notorious dragon?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 27, 2017)

Capeet said:


> Here's a couple pics from yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow! drago is a great addition to your town!


----------



## Capeet (Jan 28, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> wow! drago is a great addition to your town!


Thanks! He does fit the folklore/mythology aspect really well! I'm not his biggest fan but he's such a good fit that I couldn't pass up on him. Maybe I'll learn to like him!

---
Drago's appearing inspired me to find more villagers who'd fit the themes. Here's the "dreamie" list so far! Everyone fits when it comes to looks, species, house interior and house exterior.

*LAZY:* Drago (folklore) *| *Clay (tribal/natural colors/rodent)
*NORMAL:* Coco (tribal/natural colors) *|* Maggie (farmer/farm animal)
*JOCK:* Sterling (knight) *|* Tad (farmer)
*CRANKY:* Knox (knight) *|* Vic (viking)
*UCHI:* Katt (natural colors) *|* Phoebe (phoenix/mythology)
*PEPPY:* Tabby (natural theme) *|* Patty (farm animal)
*SMUG:* Ken (farm animal/historical house)
*SNOOTY:* Soleil (merchant/rodent) *| *Timbra (farm animal/natural colors)

In addition to Drago, Clay and Coco are villagers I absolutely have to have. I have to kick them out of my other town so I want to have them in Rajamaa instead (need to adopt from someone else). I'm still deciding on the other ones. It'll take super long to obtain all 10 but I think I'll do it!


----------



## 1milk (Jan 28, 2017)

im sorry for missing out on western new year, so im restarting my town today (lunar new year!) im not doing the challenge, im only doing a regular 1 year challenge but the forum said anyone is welcome soo.!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 28, 2017)

Capeet said:


> Thanks! He does fit the folklore/mythology aspect really well! I'm not his biggest fan but he's such a good fit that I couldn't pass up on him. Maybe I'll learn to like him!
> 
> ---
> Drago's appearing inspired me to find more villagers who'd fit the themes. Here's the "dreamie" list so far! Everyone fits when it comes to looks, species, house interior and house exterior.
> ...



that line up sounds great! I actually have Coco in my town although I don't like the spot she's in. I can let you have her if our timing is right!  




1milk said:


> im sorry for missing out on western new year, so im restarting my town today (lunar new year!) im not doing the challenge, im only doing a regular 1 year challenge but the forum said anyone is welcome soo.!



welcome to the challenge! let me know if you need any help with starting fruits and what not! (I have perfect peaches as well)


----------



## Capeet (Jan 29, 2017)

1milk said:


> im sorry for missing out on western new year, so im restarting my town today (lunar new year!) im not doing the challenge, im only doing a regular 1 year challenge but the forum said anyone is welcome soo.!


Welcome, and good luck with the challenge!



dizzy bone said:


> that line up sounds great! I actually have Coco in my town although I don't like the spot she's in. I can let you have her if our timing is right!


That would be awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## 1milk (Jan 29, 2017)

thanks everyone! im going to use hacks to change my map because i dont like it but that might all im going to use it for.


----------

